# words to be avoided in English for non-native speakers



## cuchuflete

Based on an exchange in another thread, I offer some words and phrases that should be avoided by non-native speakers of English.  Some of these are offensive in that they are ugly, while others are simply stupid.  Among the latter are some phrases and words used with unfortunate frequency in the U.S.

I hope that the list will be expanded by colleagues in the U.K., Canada, Australia, New Zealand, and other English speaking nations.

If you are sensitive or prudish, please read no further.  Some of these may be offensive.

*Whatever! *  Se usa como respuesta a cualquier comentario o pregunta.  En este uso, indica que la persona que dice 'whatever!' sufre de pereza.  No dice lo que realmente opina, mientras implica que el comentario o la pregunta no tiene mucha importancia. 


Very unique=muy único.  Lógicamente es una bobada, pero mis compatriotas lo dicen muy a menudo.  ¿Tal vez sean los mismos que apoyan a Bush?

Dickhead=capullo

SOL- no es 'sol', y se pronuncia con los nombres de las tres letras.  Indica que alguien está en una situación sin remedio.  [shit out of luck]


Ya Jacinta, te toca.


----------



## Tomasoria

Se distingue a un norteamericano cuando oyes decir: "very unique " y "awesome".

 Atención para los que utilizais español:

 COGER = to fuck in Mexico...is Spain is as simple as TO TAKE: COGER UN TAXI what in Mex. would be TOMAR UN TAXI.

   This is the first thing as spaniard should know as soon as he/she set the foot in "el D.F" (in Argentina is more or less the sae...I think).

    ME COJO A MI CHICA Y LA LLEVO A PASEAR....ja,ja,ja

    Saludos


----------



## Sara

Intentaremos evitarlas Cuchuflete   La única que conocía es la de "whatever"  

¿Dónde está Jacinta?


----------



## Sara

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> ME COJO A MI CHICA Y LA LLEVO A PASEAR....ja,ja,ja
> 
> Saludos




Jwajawjajwjaajw... Ay que me parto..

Tomasoria, yo tenía entendido que eso lo exagerais un poco vosotros. Es decir, que allá coger tiene ambos sentidos, el de agarrar y el de...bueno, tu sabes jeje. Pero que claro, cuando uno que no es del país utiliza el verbo "coger" pues aprovechaís para tomarle el pelo. Dime que hay de cierto en eso


----------



## Tomasoria

Sara;

 Soy español y es lo que he oido de los mejicanos...¿¿algún "guate" en el forum que nos resuelva la duda del GOGER??

  Tomás


----------



## Sara

Oops! Estoy tonta. No me había fijado que eras español.

Bueno, pues a ver que nos dicen.


----------



## cuchuflete

Ya debemos empezar otro hilo--lo de las palabras cotidianas que, cruzando fronteras se convierten en palabrotas.

Me acuerdo de una reunión en Bs.As. cuando dije 'enchufe' en el sentido español de tener enchufe [creo que es tener palanca para los Mexicanos]. Pues resulta que para los argentinos tiene otro significado sexual.

Gracias Tomás y Sara


----------



## gddrew

Coger was one of the first things I learned should be avoided throughout Latin America (just to be safe). 

Which leads to something that our non-native English speaking friends should be aware of (most of whom I'm sure already are): Taboo words are not always universal. _Fuck_ definitely is throughout the English-speaking world.

A _fag_ is a perjorative term for someone who is homosexual, while in the U.K. a fag retains the traditional definition of a pile of sticks. It has also been extended there to mean a cigarette. What Americans call a fag is more often referred to as a _poof _ in the U.K.

_Randy_ is a common male name in the States, but it means "horny" (_cachondo_) across the pond.

To say "I'm _stuffed_" in the U.S. only means to be very full (after having eaten a meal), but it can be a slang term for having sex in the U.K.

Ok, you Brits, jump in with some more here. This is fun!


----------



## diyer

Cuchuflete no sólo pasa en EEUU también se oye en España frases del estilo muy maravilloso, etc que suenan fatal, pero...

En España hay muchas féminas que se llaman Concepción (mi propia hermana)y se les suele llamar por el diminutivo de Concha o Conchi. Pues bien, en Argentina y otros lugares supongo, _Concha_ es el nombre que dan al sexo femenino, literal.

Saludos


----------



## Sara

Oh boy! Thank goodness that I don't smoke jeje

Thank you gddrew

I'll put those words on the black list


----------



## gddrew

diyer said:
			
		

> En España hay muchas féminas que se llaman Concepción (mi propia hermana)y se les suele llamar por el diminutivo de Concha o Conchi. Pues bien, en Argentina y otros lugares supongo, _Concha_ es el nombre que dan al sexo femenino, literal.



Así que se usa más Conchita para formar el diminutivo en América.


----------



## Learning

Hola!
Awesome qué significa exactamente y en qué contextos se usa? Es una palabra grosera?
Explicadme please


----------



## Sara

Awesome significa impresionante (that graphic is awesome!) creo que no tiene ninguna connotacion grosera.. ¿la tiene?


----------



## aledu

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Sara;
> 
> Soy español y es lo que he oido de los mejicanos...¿¿algún "guate" en el forum que nos resuelva la duda del GOGER??
> 
> Tomás




Una pregunta, ¿qué es un ¨guate¨?

Saludos.


----------



## gms

En argentina:
coger = to fuck (we never use as "to take")
concha = pussy


----------



## aledu

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Ya debemos empezar otro hilo--lo de las palabras cotidianas que, cruzando fronteras se convierten en palabrotas.
> 
> Me acuerdo de una reunión en Bs.As. cuando dije 'enchufe' en el sentido español de tener enchufe [creo que es tener palanca para los Mexicanos]. Pues resulta que para los argentinos tiene otro significado sexual.
> 
> Gracias Tomás y Sara



Lo que sucede es que en México y quizá en toda latinoamérica se utiliza mucho el doble sentido y por eso , prácticamente a cualesquier palabras se les puede dar otro significado.  En algunos casos es tan común el doble sentido que se le da a alguna palabra, que es difícil utilizarla.

Saludos.
aledu


----------



## cuchuflete

aledu said:
			
		

> Una pregunta, ¿qué es un ¨guate¨?
> 
> Saludos.




Aledu, creo que es 'cuate', amigo, compañero


----------



## Magg

diyer said:
			
		

> Cuchuflete no sólo pasa en EEUU también se oye en España frases del estilo muy maravilloso, etc que suenan fatal, pero...
> 
> En España hay muchas féminas que se llaman Concepción (mi propia hermana)y se les suele llamar por el diminutivo de Concha o Conchi. Pues bien, en Argentina y otros lugares supongo, _Concha_ es el nombre que dan al sexo femenino, literal.
> 
> Saludos


En efecto, Diyer. Y lo que ellos llaman concha (sexo femenino) aquí llamamos mijillón.


----------



## Zephyrus

y si vienen a Peru...eviten utilizar Levantar o Tirar en conversaciones entre amigos porque se entiende que es to fuck ....ah!! y a diferencia de los mejicanos, para nosotros ruca es mujer facil.


----------



## Maeron

*Shut up!* 

Ya que el significado textual es "cállate", el hispanoparlante puede caer en el error de creer que son equivalentes. ¡De ninguna manera! "_Shut up_", aunque  no tiene ninguna connotación sexual, ni escatological, es considerado extremamente grosero. 

"_Stupid_" y "estúpido" tienen el mismo significado, pero el pobre angloparlante que usa el último con un hispanoparlante pronto descubrirá la diferencia. En inglés, "_stupid_" es bastante inocuo, efectivamente parece más a "tonto" que a "estúpido". 

You might think that it's harmless to call someone "unfortunate" or "unhappy". Not in Spanish; the words that more or less have those literal meanings have the force of an extremely strong insult. Never call anyone "_desgraciado_" or "_infeliz_" unless you want your name-calling to be the equivalent of using four-letter words.


----------



## TurboJosé

Sara said:
			
		

> Awesome significa impresionante (that graphic is awesome!) creo que no tiene ninguna connotacion grosera.. ¿la tiene?




Eso es correcto. Es palabra bien empleada en los EE.UU., pero más por los jóvenes y generalmente en el dialogo.


----------



## TurboJosé

¿Alguien puede decirme las significaciones de <<chulo>>? Es que cuando estoy en España, se usa para cosas o gente de moda, como <<cool>> in inglés. Pero, he visto la película Y tu mamá también (de México) y se usa <<chulo>> para describir unos <<snobby backpackers>> como decía los subtítulos. 

Entonces, ¿es <<chulo>> un poco ofensivo como sustantivo? Significa <<cool>> y <<snobby>> in todos los países?


----------



## diyer

TurboJosé said:
			
		

> ¿Alguien puede decirme las significaciones de <<chulo>>? Es que cuando estoy en España, se usa para cosas o gente de moda, como <<cool>> in inglés. Pero, he visto la película Y tu mamá también (de México) y se usa <<chulo>> para describir unos <<snobby backpackers>> como decía los subtítulos.
> 
> Entonces, ¿es <<chulo>> un poco ofensivo como sustantivo? Significa <<cool>> y <<snobby>> in todos los países?



Chulo tiene tres significados al menos.

Chulo = proxeneta, doesn't need any explanation.

Chulo = show-off, for people.

Chulo = cool, for things. (Idiom : "algo" mola. Algo puede ser sustituido por cualquier cosa o persona. Es usado principalmente por gente muy joven, aunque también entre gente de mediana edad).


----------



## el_novato

Momento que soy lento.

The meaning for "coger" it is the same meaning here and China: asir, agarrar, tomar and similar meanigns.

If somebody told you that "coger" is "coitar" (accion of coitus), it is another thing. *But do not say that is the meaning in México* (I do not deny that has that meaning too.), you should say that it has another meaning too in México.  Remember: Many words have double meaning




			
				Tomasoria said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> *Atención para los que utilizais español:*
> 
> *COGER = to fuck in Mexico*...is Spain is as simple as TO TAKE: COGER UN TAXI what in Mex. would be TOMAR UN TAXI.
> 
> This is the first thing as spaniard should know as soon as he/she set the foot in "el D.F" (in Argentina is more or less the sae...I think).
> 
> ME COJO A MI CHICA Y LA LLEVO A PASEAR....ja,ja,ja
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Tomasoria

Hi out there;

 It seems as if everybody agrees to join this forum when I'm out... Well, just to get right into this issue:

 - It's not "guate" but "CUATE", it's the slang way of saying "colega", "Tio" (guy, buddy, mate,...) in Mexico. Doy ou remember that jingle from a commercial...??? "Cuate, aquí hay tomate...". Any Mexican around who confirms my translation..??

  - CHULO. This is a extremely difficult word in "european Spanish" since it has at least the three meanings explained by Diyer. Un chulo es un proxeneta (a Pimp) so that is why is difficult to match this meaning with many others as "cool", "nice",...It depends so much on the context that you may need to spend a couple of years in Spain to fully understand it.

    - AWESOME it's not a swear word but sth. that americans use a lot, showing a "stupid" face (Sorry for americans, but I heard this word thousand times when I was visiting la Alhambra in Granada...)


----------



## Tomasoria

Just one more thing...

 TO BE PISS and TO BE PISSED OFF. It's quite usual in the U.K ?? I don't really get the right meaning. What about americans, any local translation for these 2 things??

   gracias


----------



## Tomasoria

el_novato said:
			
		

> Momento que soy lento.
> 
> The meaning for "coger" it is the same meaning here and China: asir, agarrar, tomar and similar meanigns.
> 
> If somebody told you that "coger" is "coitar" (accion of coitus), it is another thing. *But do not say that is the meaning in México* (I do not deny that has that meaning too.), you should say that it has another meaning too in México.  Remember: Many words have double meaning



 Novato;

 Es correcto lo que dices pero no me negarás que COGER en Méjico y Argentina tiene fuertes connotaciones sexuales. Yo en Bs Aires no pdía decir a una chica: "Te paso a recoger esta tarde" sino "te paso a buscar esta tarde".

    Evidentemente, todo depende del contexto...

     Saludos novato


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Magg said:
			
		

> En efecto, Diyer. Y lo que ellos llaman concha (sexo femenino) aquí llamamos mijillón.


 Magg, es la primera vez que veo esta palabra. ¿Querías decir mejillón (mussel)? Si es así, deberías aclarar que no es un término muy común. 

En jerga, yo he oído la palabra mejillón muchas mas veces refiriéndose a las uñas de los pies que al sexo femenino. De todas formas, aconsejo a los no nativos que no la usen en ningún caso, se exponen a resultar muy groseros o bien, si se encuentran en un ambiente relajado, a sonar un poco pasados de moda.


----------



## el_novato

No lo niego que tenga ese significado, pero tampoco digas que significa solo eso en México, mejor di, "que también significa eso en México".  Ya que de lo contrario, puedes confundir a los demás, *que solo * significa coitar en México.  Y claro que todo depende del contexto, muchas palabras tienen doble sentido.  Te pondré unos ejemplos de coitar, y estas palabras existen en la RAE.

Coger: to take
pisar: to tread on, step on
matar: to kill
planchar: to iron
clavar: to drive in 
mojar la brocha: wet the paintbrush
tirar pata  y otras palabras mas.

Una pregunta, ¿ustedes qué expresiones utilizan?



			
				el_novato said:
			
		

> ... (I do not deny that has that meaning too.), you should say that it has another meaning too in México.  Remember: Many words have double meaning





			
				Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Novato;
> 
> Es correcto lo que dices pero no me negarás que COGER en Méjico y Argentina tiene fuertes connotaciones sexuales. Yo en Bs Aires no pdía decir a una chica: "Te paso a recoger esta tarde" sino "te paso a buscar esta tarde".
> 
> Evidentemente, todo depende del contexto...
> 
> Saludos novato


----------



## Focalist

gddrew said:
			
		

> while in the U.K. a fag retains the traditional definition of a pile of sticks



No, the bundle (not pile) of sticks is a "faggot", and is never shortened. 

As well as the cigarette meaning ("a packet of fags"), "fag" in British English also means a tiresome duty: "It's a real fag, having to check the whole list every time".

F


----------



## Celeste

Hello everyone!!
There are two nice little words over here that are spread all over the society.  You may hear them aaallllll the time , specially among teenagers, but also among grownups, business men; the most common one is _boludo/a_, 
Qué haces boludo?! Saying Hi, saludando or
Que hacés, boludo!! Insultando
No seas boludo/a; Don’t be silly!
Also you say it to your self, Que boluda/o que soy!
The other word is _pelotudo_, which is more rude but is also very used.
Carajo is also a rude word very used, with many different meanings depending on the context. 
No se un carajo! In a school exam, for example
No veo un carajo, I can not see anything
Que carajo paso acá?.  What happened here?
Me importa un carajo!   I don't really care
Well,  all three have many uses…
Byee


----------



## gddrew

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Just one more thing...
> 
> Tomasoria:
> 
> TO BE PISS and TO BE PISSED OFF. It's quite usual in the U.K ?? I don't really get the right meaning. What about americans, any local translation for these 2 things??
> 
> gracias



To piss = mear
To be pissed (U.K) = estar borracho
To be pissed, pissed off (U.S.) = estar enojado

It's not a nice word, one you would want to avoid in polite company.


----------



## dommo

Tomasoria,

To be pissed off = to be angry  (US and UK)
To be pissed = to be angry (US)
To be pissed = to be drunk (UK)

Dommo


----------



## Tomasoria

el_novato said:
			
		

> No lo niego que tenga ese significado, pero tampoco digas que significa solo eso en México, mejor di, "que también significa eso en México".  Ya que de lo contrario, puedes confundir a los demás, *que solo * significa coitar en México.  Y claro que todo depende del contexto, muchas palabras tienen doble sentido.  Te pondré unos ejemplos de coitar, y estas palabras existen en la RAE.
> 
> Coger: to take
> pisar: to tread on, step on
> matar: to kill
> planchar: to iron
> clavar: to drive in
> mojar la brocha: wet the paintbrush
> tirar pata  y otras palabras mas.
> 
> Una pregunta, ¿ustedes qué expresiones utilizan?




 Mojar la brocha ¡¡¡ que bueno es ese, no lo había oido nunca. Pero aún es más curioso la expresión COITAR (obviamente, llegar/practicar el coito). Enfin Novato ahí tienes algunas de la madre patria:

  - follar, echar un polvo, echar un kiki, empujar, hincar riñones...ahy muchas más pero seguramente las dos primeras sean las más comunes y la primera es muy malsonante.

   Creo que la diferencia con Méjico es que estas expresiones las utiliza mucha gente, incluso por televisión. Los niveles de grosería en la televisión española están alcanzando niveles preocupantes.

   Saludos


----------



## Tomasoria

Celeste said:
			
		

> Hello everyone!!
> There are two nice little words over here that are spread all over the society.  You may hear them aaallllll the time , specially among teenagers, but also among grownups, business men; the most common one is _boludo/a_,
> Qué haces boludo?! Saying Hi, saludando or
> Que hacés, boludo!! Insultando
> No seas boludo/a; Don’t be silly!
> Also you say it to your self, Que boluda/o que soy!
> The other word is _pelotudo_, which is more rude but is also very used.
> Carajo is also a rude word very used, with many different meanings depending on the context.
> No se un carajo! In a school exam, for example
> No veo un carajo, I can not see anything
> Que carajo paso acá?.  What happened here?
> Me importa un carajo!   I don't really care
> Well,  all three have many uses…
> Byee




  Me importa un carajo = I don't really give a shit.

 En España cada vez se usa más lo de Boludo y pelotudo...será xq cada vez hay más argentinos "acá".

 saludos


----------



## gotitadeleche

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Just one more thing...
> 
> TO BE PISS and TO BE PISSED OFF. It's quite usual in the U.K ?? I don't really get the right meaning. What about americans, any local translation for these 2 things??
> 
> gracias



In U.S.A., "to be pissed off" means to be angry, but it is not polite to use, although it is fairly common. Piss actually means urine. I haven´t heard the expression "to be piss."


----------



## Sara

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Enfin Novato ahí tienes algunas de la madre patria:
> 
> - follar, echar un polvo, echar un kiki, empujar, hincar riñones...ahy muchas más pero seguramente las dos primeras sean las más comunes y la primera es muy malsonante.
> 
> Creo que la diferencia con Méjico es que estas expresiones las utiliza mucha gente, incluso por televisión. Los niveles de grosería en la televisión española están alcanzando niveles preocupantes.
> 
> Saludos



¡Vaya! La madre patria tiene una riqueza de vocabulario increible.Nunca había oído las dos últimas, casí me suenan peor que f*****. Será que la primera estoy ya acostumbrada a oirla en la tele, jeje. ¿Qué me dices de "hincar" o "jincar"? Esa está muy extendida por el sur últimamente.

Hmmm...Creo que el administrador debería codificar este topic


----------



## gddrew

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Creo que la diferencia con Méjico es que estas expresiones las utiliza mucha gente, incluso por televisión. Los niveles de grosería en la televisión española están alcanzando niveles preocupantes.



Tomasoria, ¿los españoles de verdad son famosos por hablar groserías? Así se me ha dicho pero no estaba seguro si lo podría creer.


----------



## Tomasoria

gddrew said:
			
		

> Tomasoria, ¿los españoles de verdad son famosos por hablar groserías? Así se me ha dicho pero no estaba seguro si lo podría creer.




 Si hablamos decimos demasiadas groserías... los españoles "maltratamos " a nuestro querido idioma castellano...en America Latina se respeta más nuestro idoma común.

  Sara: "jincar" es una expresión muy utilizada por el sur, donde yo vivo,...con ese acento de hache aspirada sin llegar a ser una verdadera jota...

  Saludos


----------



## cuchuflete

Bueno chiquillos, podríamos llenar muchas páginas con palabrotas en ambos idiomas.

What a crock!  = ¡Qué tontería!   No se debe dicer, porque se entiende,
"What a crock of shit!"

Es algo parecido a decir en castellano, "Cría cuervos..." Se entiende la segunda parte sin hablerlo dicho.


----------



## jacinta

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Hi out there;
> 
> 
> - AWESOME it's not a swear word but sth. that americans use a lot, showing a "stupid" face (Sorry for americans, but I heard this word thousand times when I was visiting la Alhambra in Granada...)




Well, a lot has been going on on this thread.  Very interesting.  I will write in English since people seem to be switching back and forth between languages.  Oh, Tomasoria, I'm afraid "awesome" can be added to my list of unfavored words.  Some people are more susceptible to using silly, overused words as this.  These people lack imagination and, *in my opinion*, education.

"Awesome" seems to have replaced "excellent" in today's silly overused words.


----------



## cuchuflete

De acuerdo Jacinta, como en España se dice [o se decía]  ¡Estupendo! tanto que ha perdido su verdadero significado.  

Another fairly stupid American expression is "Radical" or the abbreviated "Rad!", which could also be translated as very good/great/wonderful.  But please! don't translate it as 'awesome'!   This term was quite popular a few years ago, and had nothing to do with anything really radical, politically or otherwise.  There was an even sillier companion expression, "Dudical!" which seemed to be short for, "Radical, Dude!"

Dude is similar to the Argentine 'che'.  It's an informal way to address someone, without using their name.  This usage is, thank heavens, fading away.


----------



## jacinta

Por favor, quiero (nesecito) entender bien el uso de:

joder, jodido
chingar, chingado

¿son iguales? Y, puto, con hombre.  Entiendo puta.


----------



## jacinta

corrección:  *necesito*


----------



## Tomasoria

Cuchuflete:

 Dude: Tio, tronco (Spain) , Güey (Mexico), Che (Argentina), Pana (Venezuela and...)

   Que hace un tio como tú en un lugar como Sheepscott village N.J...?? It sounds "awesome place"...

    JAcinta:

    Jodido: To be fucked, to be going through a bad time. Estoy muy jodido porque mi jefe me presiona. Mi jefe me está jodiendo...

     Joder: to annoy, to disturb, to get on sme. nerves. No me jodas ¡¡¡¡ Deja de joder a ese chico. Me estás jodiendo mucho (you're fucking around with me...???)

     Joder: Sexual sense.  Estoy jodiendo con esta chica (suena muy unpolite ¡¡¡)

     Y recuerda: no es lo mismo estar dormido que estar durmiendo, al igual que no es lo mismo estar jodido que estar jodiendo...It's a calembour, un juego de palabras (it's not the same to be in the shit than tobe fck...).

  Hope it's clear


----------



## Celeste

Una mas para Jacinta:
estan "meta joda"  estan de jolgorio, fiesta


----------



## Celeste

Para chingar, solo sabía del significado  como desparejo, torcido, mas largo de un lado que del otro, utilizado en una prenda de vestir; 
tambien utilizado como errar, fracasar,   pero consulte con el diccionario y dice "practicar el coito" (RAE)
puto, bueno... igual que puta; tambien puede ser usado para decirle a alguien que es "delicado", ej. No seas puto
 Saludos


----------



## Ladydean

Unos comentarios: 

I agree with Jacinta that "awesome" seems to have replaced the word "excellent" in American society; however, I do not think that is a bad thing since- as we all know- language evolves (and, in my opinion, so what if it is overused?...) I sometimes find myself sometimes saying that something was "an awesome event" but I realize that if I am describing something negative it will most likely be understood to be positive, so I try to avoid it. In other words, it would be correct to say that "The explosion outside of the embassy was an awesome sight." but people would wonder what was wrong with you for thinking that a car bomb is a good thing (i.e. something "cool" or "excellent"). To say that: "The fireworks display was simply awesome" makes more sense b/c it should be obvious that it was appreciated and impressive. 

Another comment: 
"Whatever": Yes, it is used to infer that what someone else is saying is unimportant and probably not a good idea to use in formal conversation; however, in everyday speak it does not necesarily have to be insulting. If I am rapidly trying to tell a story and I get a detail wrong and someone interjects to correct me, I may respond with "or whatever" to acknowledge that I didn't have my facts straight, sort of an admission of having made a mistake, as well as an indicator that I need to hurry up and finish the story. 

That was probably more detail than I needed to include, but whatever!


----------



## jacinta

Ladydean;

I agree with you wholeheartedly in that these words have become commonplace.  My argument is in the frivolous use.  With "whatever", when it is used in and of its own, as a response to a statement, it is irreverent and dismissive.  I say to someone "I'm sorry I'm late but I had a flat tire," and the response is "Whatever".  This to me is rude and a misuse of the language.  I hear it frequently and my response is to say, "No it's not *whatever*, it is ...." and restate my original statement. BUT, when it is used in a sentence, in context, as you showed in your explanation, "or whatever", that is correct use of the word.  I have no problem with that *whatsoever*!

The same for *excellent* and *awesome*.  When they are used as exclamations, "Awesome!!"   "Excellent!", the words really have no meaning.  But, these are parts of the language and those of us who care, just put up with them.


----------



## Ladydean

Jacinta:

I'd never really thought of a word being overused before... although there are some that grate me wrong (dudical would definitely be one of them! "Pop" to refer to soda is another, but that is a West Coast to Midwest relocation thing!). Of course, now that I've been involved in this discussion, I will probably notice every time someone uses the word awesome and may come to think it overused! And as for WHATEVER, when it is used in that flippant, degrading manner-- I do find that DEFINITELY rude.


----------



## Maeron

Re the debate a few pages back about whether "_coger_" is a bad word in Mexico. I notice a kind of a generational divide. People up to their 40's or so in age will avoid the word in its innocent meaning. If they want to say "catch", "grab", "pick up" they will say "_agarrar_" or "_tomar_" or a similar word instead. When they do say "_coger_," they mean "screw". The older generation (people in their 60's and older) will say "_coger_" in its innocent meaning without batting an eye. I suppose that some time around 30, 40 years ago, people started talking openly in a more crude way (and hasn't that been happening in English, too? I think so) and so that useful word became contaminated.


----------



## aledu

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Novato;
> 
> Es correcto lo que dices pero no me negarás que COGER en Méjico y Argentina tiene fuertes connotaciones sexuales. Yo en Bs Aires no pdía decir a una chica: "Te paso a recoger esta tarde" sino "te paso a buscar esta tarde".
> 
> Evidentemente, todo depende del contexto...
> 
> Saludos novato



Tomasoria:

Yo creo que ¨recoger¨ no tiene connotaciones sexuales en México en una frase simple como esa.

Saludos.
aledu


----------



## Maeron

aledu said:
			
		

> Tomasoria:
> 
> Yo creo que ¨recoger¨ no tiene connotaciones sexuales en México en una frase simple como esa.
> 
> Saludos.
> aledu



Así es, en México se dice tranquilamente "recoger", "encoger", "acoger", etc. sin esas connotaciones. Pero en cuanto al puro "coger" lo he escuchado con su significado "inocuo" solamente de la gente grande, de la generación de los abuelitos.


----------



## cuchuflete

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Cuchuflete:
> 
> Dude: Tio, tronco (Spain) , Güey (Mexico), Che (Argentina), Pana (Venezuela and...)
> 
> Que hace un tio como tú en un lugar como Sheepscott village N.J...?? It sounds "awesome place"...
> 
> 
> Hope it's clear



Don Tomás,

No me digas boludeces, Che!  Sheepscott Village es una aldea de casi cuarenta habitantes más o menos humanos.  También hay una cantidad de ovejas, patos, gatos, zorros y tal.  Pero no estamos ni cerca a N.J.!

Atentamente, 
Don Francisco de Quevedo y Villegas


----------



## el_novato

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> ... hincar riñones...



¿Hincar o picar riñones?  Porque si pican los riñones, que bárbaro.  Como dicen en México

"Calzan grande" o "Viven lejos".

A propósito de calzar grande.  (es un chiste)

Dicen que se comunió Bus con Fox, ahora cuando andaban tras los talibanes.

B – Fox, mis soldados tienen tiempo en esa búsqueda, alejados de sus esposas, por lo que traen ganas (traer ganas = andar ganosos = to wish a woman),  y no me queda mas remedio que permitirles que enamoren a las talibanas, pero necesito condones, y como verás, si en mi pais se enteran que mando condones a los soldados, vamos a tener problemas de que sepan que nuestro soldados se mentan con las talibanas.

F – ¿Y en qué te puedo ayudar?

B – Necesito que me mandes cajas de condones.

F- Bueno pues.

B – Per los necesito con las siguientres caracteristicas.  De tres colores, azul, blanco y rojo.  De nueve pulgas de largo  y  otras tantas de ancho.  Gracias por el favor.

Fox buscó a una fábrica para que le fabricara los condones, y se sorprendieron de las medidas. A lo que Fox les contestó.

F – Se me hace que me están vacilando, pero por si las dudas, a cada caja y envoultura del condón, póngale esta información:

*Made in México.
Size:  Small*


----------



## funnydeal

jacinta said:
			
		

> Por favor, quiero (nesecito) entender bien el uso de:
> 
> joder, jodido
> chingar, chingado
> 
> ¿son iguales? Y, puto, con hombre.  Entiendo puta.




Jacinta,

En que dilema me has puesto con tu pregunta, porque "chingar" y sus derivados son muchos, enlistaré algunos.  Pero antes quiero aclarar:

Puto = homosexual
Puta = prostituta

*Chingar: * (entre otras) robar, perder o ganar: el que roba o gana, YA chingó, mientras que la víctima o perdedor, SE chingó. 

*Chingar* (también en un contexto sexual)

*Chingón*: El que es un as. Aquel que sobresale 

*Chinga quedito: * El que molesta todo el tiempo, pero sutilmente, poco a poco 

*Chingarse:* Cuando algo se rompe o se descompone. (ya se chingó la televisión)

*Chingarse:* Alguien se chinga cuando trabaja duro para lograr algo. 

*Hacer una chingadera:* Hacer algo contra las reglas preestablecidas / traicionar; hacer algo a una persona solo por molestar;  actuar de mala fe contra alguien.  (Alicia me hizo una chingadera, me quito a mi novio)

*Chingadera:* Se aplica a las cosas de mala calidad o a cualquier objeto: (esa bolsa es una chingadera),  o bien: en esta maleta traigo todas mis chingaderas 

*Chingonería:* Lo contrario de chingadera es chingonería: algo extraordinario o excelente  (El trabajo que hizo el carpintero, es una chingonería)

*Chingo:* una gran cantidad de algo   (mucho)

*¡Me lleva la chingada!:* expresión de enojo o por algo que no salió bien. 

*Se lo cargó la chingada*: Se murió, se perdió irremisiblemente


Otras frases

Ley de Herodes: “O te *chingas* o te *jodes* “

Ley Gringa: El que se apendeja (atonta), se *chinga*   (no es de mi autoría)

¡Viva México, hijos de la Chingada!: Grito de Guerra del Mexicano  (de algunos mexicanos)


----------



## el_novato

La chingada que.  Es de todos



			
				funnydeal said:
			
		

> ...
> ¡Viva México, hijos de la Chingada!: Grito de Guerra del Mexicano  (de algunos mexicanos)



Viva México Cabrones.

En un tema pasado, alguien uso la palabra cabrón o cabrones, y se escandalizaron (imagino que es una confusión como la de tomasoria).  Cabrón también se utliza para decir que es un chingón - es un as (Persona que sobresale de manera notable en el tema a tratar).


----------



## diyer

gddrew said:
			
		

> Tomasoria, ¿los españoles de verdad son famosos por hablar groserías? Así se me ha dicho pero no estaba seguro si lo podría creer.



Greg,

Nadie debería generalizar, ...en nada ni con nadie.
A tu pregunta debes responder que no es verdad. Aquí (España) como en cualquier lugar donde haya seres humanos hay gente de todos los niveles educativos. Es una lástima que sobre todo la gente joven utilice constántemente palabras inapropiadas; no quiero decir malsonantes porque en mi opinión no existen esas palabras, tan sólo depende de si son usadas en el momento apropiado o no. ¿Es que alguien puede considerar malsonante un "taco" después de darse un golpe en un dedo con un martillo? o situaciones similares.

El uso constante y reiterativo de palabras inadecuadas se debe, en mi opinión, a la carencia de vocabulario para expresar lo que se quiere o se siente. El castellano es un idioma bello (al igual que cualquier otro idioma), y posee palabras para expresar cualquier cosa, actitud, reacción, aspecto, etc.

No hay más que leer a Gustavo Adolfo Becquer, Lope de Vega, Calderón, Cervantes, y un largísimo etc.

Los "tacos" son exclamaciones y como tales deben ser tratadas. El utilizar palabras ofensivas fuera de contexto es un asunto que tiene que ver más con el mundo de la Psiquiatría.

En fin, a mí me encanta escuchar y leer a gente que se expresa con corrección por que suena bien ,aunque no esté de acuerdo con lo que dice.

La persona que es capaz de expresar con orden su argumentación, es más eficaz en la comunicación de su mensaje.

I hope you don't get upset.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Diyer, estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo y te agradezco que hayas aclarado este punto con tanta corrección.


----------



## diyer

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Diyer, estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo y te agradezco que hayas aclarado este punto con tanta corrección.


You're welcome too !


----------



## Tomasoria

Pues que Viva la chingada ¡¡¡¡

 Sorry about "awesome"...but it sounds so american that... Maybe I got used to the british or scottish way...you know.." it's massive" "it`s bloody good" and many others. I have nothing against americans, not at all, but as I told you before...being in a sightseeing tour in Spain and just hearing "awsome..awesome" , it's a bit tiring...but anyways, as for me this "awesome" controversy is finsihed...ok??

  Cuchuflete, where on earth is this sheepscott village of yours...?? Only 40 human beings up there...?? 

   En cuanto al "COGER" está claro que en Méjico y argentina hay que tener cuidado al usar este verbo. En España es algo tan natural que nos resulta difícil acostumbrarnos cuando llegamos allá...

    Y recordad no es lo mismo un cabrón que un cabronazo, que un cabroncete...que un cabrito...

     Salutti a tutti


----------



## el_novato

*Y dale con lo mismo*

En México hay que tener cuidado cuando Tomasoria diga coger.  No sea que no esté pidiendo un favor ...




			
				Tomasoria said:
			
		

> ..
> En cuanto al "COGER" está claro que en Méjico y argentina hay que tener cuidado al usar este verbo. En España es algo tan natural que nos resulta difícil acostumbrarnos cuando llegamos allá...
> 
> 
> 
> Salutti a tutti


----------



## Tomasoria

el_novato said:
			
		

> *Y dale con lo mismo*
> 
> En México hay que tener cuidado cuando Tomasoria diga coger.  No sea que no esté pidiendo un favor ...




  Novato, cuando me pase por Ciudad Júarez trataré de eludir hablar castellano...me pasaré por gringo, así evitaré que me asalte esa duda existencial que tengo con el COGER... que no me deja ni dormir.  

   Me voy al desayuno


----------



## el_novato

No te preocupes.  Si se te metió la duda, aquí te la sacamos, para que duermas a gusto. Hasta vas a aprender hablar chino.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

El_novato, Tomasoria, yo os entiendo a los dos.

A El_novato le exaspera que nos creamos que todos los mexicanos están acechando a los foráneos para hacer la típica bromita en cuanto digan la palabra.

Y a Tomasoria a lo mejor le pasa como a mí, que cuando vivía fuera acabé hasta el moño de que los mexicanos comentaran hasta la saciedad que yo había dicho "Coge a la niña y vámonos", o de que los cubanos repitieran interminablemente su bromita porque yo había dicho "Esta mañana me comí un bollo para desayunar". Esto acaba por cansar, sobre todo porque los españoles no nos carcajeamos de los hispanoamericanos cada vez que conjugan mal un verbo o cambian las sílabas de una palabra, porque sabemos que allí se dice así.

Así que, ¡haya paz!  (je, je, je).


----------



## Tomasoria

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> El_novato, Tomasoria, yo os entiendo a los dos.
> 
> A El_novato le exaspera que nos creamos que todos los mexicanos están acechando a los foráneos para hacer la típica bromita en cuanto digan la palabra.
> 
> Y a Tomasoria a lo mejor le pasa como a mí, que cuando vivía fuera acabé hasta el moño de que los mexicanos comentaran hasta la saciedad que yo había dicho "Coge a la niña y vámonos", o de que los cubanos repitieran interminablemente su bromita porque yo había dicho "Esta mañana me comí un bollo para desayunar". Esto acaba por cansar, sobre todo porque los españoles no nos carcajeamos de los hispanoamericanos cada vez que conjugan mal un verbo o cambian las sílabas de una palabra, porque sabemos que allí se dice así.
> 
> Así que, ¡haya paz!  (je, je, je).



 ESO, ESO QUE HAYA PAZ ENTRE LOS HERMANOS LATINOAMERICANOS (coño ¡¡¡ parezco Zapatero)

  COÑO: Otra bonita expresión sin la cúal uno no puede circular por España

   Saludos al Novato juarense y a Lady


----------



## jacinta

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Dude is similar to the Argentine 'che'.  It's an informal way to address someone, without using their name.  This usage is, thank heavens, fading away.




La palabra de hoy es "Homie".  I like this word, ha! believe it or not.  It sounds so nice, talking about homeboy, someone from home, familiar.  Homie sounds homey!


----------



## araceli

Hola a todos:
En Argentina coger=to fuck
Chau


----------



## cuchuflete

jacinta said:
			
		

> La palabra de hoy es "Homie".  I like this word, ha! believe it or not.  It sounds so nice, talking about homeboy, someone from home, familiar.  Homie sounds homey!




Muy bien Jacinta,  te gusta la palabra.  Ya para los hispanohablantes, a ver si nos otorgas una definición.

He encontrado la palabra en un diccionario de slang, donde se escribe con y:
homey.  Creo que viene de 'home boy', o sea un amigo del mismo local.

Para volver al tema de palabras que no se debe usar, o al menos usar con conocimiento y cuidado, lo que sigue es una lista de sinónimos para vomitar.

barf
blow lunch 
toss cookies
upchuck
puke

Ninguna de estas palabras es grosera, pero todas son un poco feas.


----------



## jacinta

Ha, ha, ha!  Sí, de veras no me caen bien estas palabras, pero son chistosas, no más.
¿Como se dice la de "visit the porcelain something?"

Sí, homeboy o homie tiene raices de los barrios en LA, creo.  No sé si es Chicano, de los gangs o de Rap o de los Blacks, (Afroamericanos) pero aquí (en California) es una palabra muy utilizada por los jovenes (chicos).  "Whatchoo say, my homie?"


----------



## Ladydean

Jacinta ha dicho: '¿Como se dice la de "visit the porcelain something?"'

Quizás estás referiendo a "bow down to the porcelain god"?? Creo que (en inglés) existe este dicho bien chistoso que quiere decir (de manera muy elegante-- ha!): vomitar!


----------



## cuchuflete

Sí Ladydean, lleva este significado.  También hay un montón de maneras chistosas de
decir que uno va al servicio:

I've got to see a man about a horse.

I'm going to pay the water bill.

I 'm going to drown a rat.  [Este es muy grosero y feo.]

Time to recycle breakfast.

Pardon me.  Where is the euphemism?


----------



## Vicki

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> También hay un montón de maneras chistosas de decir que uno va al servicio:


Por ejemplo, se puede decir:

"Orinita vengo." 

Saludos.
Vicki


----------



## pen

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Sara;
> 
> Soy español y es lo que he oido de los mejicanos...¿¿algún "guate" en el forum que nos resuelva la duda del GOGER??
> 
> Tomás


En Honduras se utiliza coger y pisar con el mismo sentido vulgar...So be also careful if you say "pise a la muchacha" porque puede tener doble sentido.

Pen


----------



## pen

diyer said:
			
		

> Cuchuflete no sólo pasa en EEUU también se oye en España frases del estilo muy maravilloso, etc que suenan fatal, pero...
> 
> En España hay muchas féminas que se llaman Concepción (mi propia hermana)y se les suele llamar por el diminutivo de Concha o Conchi. Pues bien, en Argentina y otros lugares supongo, _Concha_ es el nombre que dan al sexo femenino, literal.
> 
> Saludos


En honduras el sexo femenino es llamado vulgarmente concha, torta, boyo, chorcha,gallo, etc.


----------



## pen

Zephyrus said:
			
		

> y si vienen a Peru...eviten utilizar Levantar o Tirar en conversaciones entre amigos porque se entiende que es to fuck ....ah!! y a diferencia de los mejicanos, para nosotros ruca es mujer facil.


Levantar tiene el mismo sentido que en peru pero ruca=vieja.

Pen


----------



## aledu

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> El_novato, Tomasoria, yo os entiendo a los dos.
> 
> A El_novato le exaspera que nos creamos que todos los mexicanos están acechando a los foráneos para hacer la típica bromita en cuanto digan la palabra.
> 
> Y a Tomasoria a lo mejor le pasa como a mí, que cuando vivía fuera acabé hasta el moño de que los mexicanos comentaran hasta la saciedad que yo había dicho "Coge a la niña y vámonos", o de que los cubanos repitieran interminablemente su bromita porque yo había dicho "Esta mañana me comí un bollo para desayunar". Esto acaba por cansar, sobre todo porque los españoles no nos carcajeamos de los hispanoamericanos cada vez que conjugan mal un verbo o cambian las sílabas de una palabra, porque sabemos que allí se dice así.
> 
> Así que, ¡haya paz!  (je, je, je).



No sé a qué mexicanos te refieras, pero los que yo conozco y entre estos me incluyo se entiende el verbo ¨coger¨y no se haría semejante broma a un español u otro extranjero.

Saludos.
aledu


----------



## aledu

Vicki said:
			
		

> Por ejemplo, se puede decir:
> 
> "Orinita vengo."
> 
> Saludos.
> Vicki



O También ¨Ahorita vengo, voy a mi arbolito¨.

Saludos.
aledu


----------



## SilviaMM

Sara...

Tienes razón en méxico coger tiene ambos significados... 

coger= tomar una cosa, subir a un autobus

y en el doble sentido (picardia) ... tener relaciones sexuales


----------



## cuchuflete

Toda esta discusión de los varios significados de 'coger' me ha acordado de otra palabra peligrosa en inglés:

el verbo clavar: to nail

Además de llevar el significado normal--pegar un clavo con un martillo, o sujetar con clavos, significa coger, en el sentido sexual.  Así que, cuidado...


----------



## el_novato

Acá en México hay varias palabras, por lo que veo clavar también se puede mal interpretar en tu país.

Picar


			
				el_novato said:
			
		

> ...
> Coger: to take
> pisar: to tread on, step on
> matar: to kill
> planchar: to iron
> *clavar*:
> mojar la brocha: wet the paintbrush
> tirar pata  y otras palabras mas.
> 
> Una pregunta, ¿ustedes qué expresiones utilizan?






			
				cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Toda esta discusión de los varios significados de 'coger' me ha acordado de otra palabra peligrosa en inglés:
> 
> el verbo clavar: to nail
> 
> Además de llevar el significado normal--pegar un clavo con un martillo, o sujetar con clavos, significa coger, en el sentido sexual.  Así que, cuidado...


----------



## patriv

Hola a todos. Qué discusión tan interesante 

Quería añadir una palabra más a la discusión.  Aquí en España, cuando un niño pequeño es revoltoso, le decimos que es un bicho (=bug)

Sin embargo, en Puerto Rico, parece ser que bicho = prostituta. ¿Alguien me lo podría confirmar?

Prefiero no meter la pata, como con el tema de coger, sartén y mango (que tienen sus dobles sentidos en latinoamérica, como hemos podido leer en los mensajes anteriores.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## David Carter

Hace pocos anos( years not anus-donde esta' la tilde cuando la necesito) mientras estudiando en Cuernavaca, Mexico, me asombro' el numero de palabras para "hole" en espanol-hoyo,cavidad,pozo,vano,roto,agujero y hueco. Mi maestra me aviso' contra el uso de "hueco: en Mexico porque es un termino perjudicial para un homosexual. 

David




















/


----------



## LadyBlakeney

aledu said:
			
		

> No sé a qué mexicanos te refieras, pero los que yo conozco y entre estos me incluyo se entiende el verbo ¨coger¨y no se haría semejante broma a un español u otro extranjero.
> 
> Saludos.
> aledu



Aledu, por favor vuelve a leer mi primer mensaje y comprenderás perfectamente que me refiero a los mexicanos que me hicieron esa broma en su día, y que por supuesto no estoy hablando de todos los mexicanos. Además, en el texto completo creo que se entiende que estoy diciendo lo siguiente: a El_novato, que es mexicano, le molesta el tópico de que todos los mexicanos toman la palabra en el mal sentido; y a Tomasoria, que es español, le habrán hecho la típica bromita y por eso lo dice. Por tanto, ni todos los mexicanos lo hacen ni ninguno, siempre hay alguno pero no todos. 

Yo me esfuerzo mucho por no ser malinterpretada en este foro y no herir sensibilidades, así que te agradecería que, si mi primer mensaje te sigue molestando, me expliques la razón. Honestamente, creo que lo escribí con respeto.



> Originally Posted by *LadyBlakeney*
> 
> El_novato, Tomasoria, yo os entiendo a los dos.
> 
> A El_novato le exaspera que nos creamos que todos los mexicanos están acechando a los foráneos para hacer la típica bromita en cuanto digan la palabra.
> 
> Y a Tomasoria a lo mejor le pasa como a mí, que cuando vivía fuera acabé hasta el moño de que los mexicanos comentaran hasta la saciedad que yo había dicho "Coge a la niña y vámonos", o de que los cubanos repitieran interminablemente su bromita porque yo había dicho "Esta mañana me comí un bollo para desayunar". Esto acaba por cansar, sobre todo porque los españoles no nos carcajeamos de los hispanoamericanos cada vez que conjugan mal un verbo o cambian las sílabas de una palabra, porque sabemos que allí se dice así.
> 
> Así que, ¡haya paz!  (je, je, je).


----------



## mi_cielo898

funnydeal said:
			
		

> Jacinta,
> 
> En que dilema me has puesto con tu pregunta, porque "chingar" y sus derivados son muchos, enlistaré algunos.  Pero antes quiero aclarar:
> 
> Puto = homosexual
> Puta = prostituta
> 
> *Chingar: * (entre otras) robar, perder o ganar: el que roba o gana, YA chingó, mientras que la víctima o perdedor, SE chingó.
> 
> *Chingar* (también en un contexto sexual)
> 
> *Chingón*: El que es un as. Aquel que sobresale
> 
> *Chinga quedito: * El que molesta todo el tiempo, pero sutilmente, poco a poco
> 
> *Chingarse:* Cuando algo se rompe o se descompone. (ya se chingó la televisión)
> 
> *Chingarse:* Alguien se chinga cuando trabaja duro para lograr algo.
> 
> *Hacer una chingadera:* Hacer algo contra las reglas preestablecidas / traicionar; hacer algo a una persona solo por molestar;  actuar de mala fe contra alguien.  (Alicia me hizo una chingadera, me quito a mi novio)
> 
> *Chingadera:* Se aplica a las cosas de mala calidad o a cualquier objeto: (esa bolsa es una chingadera),  o bien: en esta maleta traigo todas mis chingaderas
> 
> *Chingonería:* Lo contrario de chingadera es chingonería: algo extraordinario o excelente  (El trabajo que hizo el carpintero, es una chingonería)
> 
> *Chingo:* una gran cantidad de algo   (mucho)
> 
> *¡Me lleva la chingada!:* expresión de enojo o por algo que no salió bien.
> 
> *Se lo cargó la chingada*: Se murió, se perdió irremisiblemente
> 
> 
> Otras frases
> 
> Ley de Herodes: “O te *chingas* o te *jodes* “
> 
> Ley Gringa: El que se apendeja (atonta), se *chinga*   (no es de mi autoría)
> 
> ¡Viva México, hijos de la Chingada!: Grito de Guerra del Mexicano  (de algunos mexicanos)



Here in the Philippines, "puto" is a rice cake, so don't get shocked if you hear some street peddler shouting "puto" in the morning. He/she is not calling you names, but rather offering you his/her delicacies.

We were warned about speaking this if ever we go to a Spanish-speaking country by our Puerto Rican professor. She said when she came here, she was shocked at somebody was shouting "puto" very early in the morning. However, the meaning she gave was different. It was a vulgar term so I better not post it.

Also, here,  "coño" means a person a rich person or someone who acts like he/she is one. It also connotes that a person is somewhat cocky. This is slightly derogatory.  

Don't be angry if your friend who said "seguro" to a dinner does not show up. Seguro here means "maybe".


----------



## mi_cielo898

patriv said:
			
		

> Hola a todos. Qué discusión tan interesante
> 
> Quería añadir una palabra más a la discusión.  Aquí en España, cuando un niño pequeño es revoltoso, le decimos que es un bicho (=bug)
> 
> Sin embargo, en Puerto Rico, parece ser que bicho = prostituta. ¿Alguien me lo podría confirmar?
> 
> Prefiero no meter la pata, como con el tema de coger, sartén y mango (que tienen sus dobles sentidos en latinoamérica, como hemos podido leer en los mensajes anteriores.
> 
> Un saludo a todos


 
Here in the Philippines, bicho is also a bug but a bicho-bicho is a candy. =)


----------



## OB-Wan

Here's one I heard today that I want to know about.  I heard a song that used the phrase:

"Adios libido" (spelling?)

Now in the USA, libido means sex drive or erotic desire.  But that seems a strange thing to sing about, unless it's a metaphor for his girlfriend leaving.

Could someone please explain or expound on this phrase and the use of the word "libido" in Spanish language, keeping in mind that it is probably intended to be poetic.


----------



## cuchuflete

OB- Beats me!  Sin contexto es casi imposible adivinar el significado.
Cuchuflete


Definition
it beats me (ALSO what beats me) SLANG
said when you do not understand a situation or someone's behaviour:
It beats me how she got the job.
What beats me is why she stays with him.
(from Cambridge Advanced Learner's Dictionary)


----------



## Magg

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Magg, es la primera vez que veo esta palabra. ¿Querías decir mejillón (mussel)? Si es así, deberías aclarar que no es un término muy común.
> 
> En jerga, yo he oído la palabra mejillón muchas mas veces refiriéndose a las uñas de los pies que al sexo femenino. De todas formas, aconsejo a los no nativos que no la usen en ningún caso, se exponen a resultar muy groseros o bien, si se encuentran en un ambiente relajado, a sonar un poco pasados de moda.



Hola L.B.:

A mí me ocurre con 'mejillón' refiriéndose a las uñas de los pies lo que a tí con el sexo femenino. Es la primera vez lo oigo. Supongo que debe ser un uso regional. Lo que sí puedo asegurarte es que por donde vivo es bastante común, siempre y cuando lo situemos es un contexto muy informal y vulgar. Sí tienes razón al prevenir a los no nativos sobre un uso a la ligera del término, cosa que a mí ni se me pasó por la cabeza. Simplemente vi la correspondencia entre 'concha' en Argentina (creo) y 'mejillón' aquí, y contesté sin más aclaraciones. _Mea culpa_  

Un cordial saludo


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Nada de mea culpa, Magg. Tienes todo el derecho del mundo a poner lo que te quieras, y es un buen ejemplo de cosas que no se deben decir, de las cuales trata esta discusión. Muchas gracias por la información, ya he aprendido algo nuevo y no me quedaré con cara de póker si me lo dicen por ahí. 

Un saludo para ti.


----------



## el_novato

*LadyBlakeney*, *Magg*.  Tanto que hablan de la concha y mejillón. ya me estoy imaginando el mar.  

Que si la concha y el mejillón se refiera a la vagina, pues vaya que aprendemos cosas nuevas.

Ma*gg, LadyBlakeney, solo  faltan que digan:

El mejillón de Concha.*


----------



## cuchuflete

Don Novato-

¡Probres los extranjeros que te van a leer, pensando que es una plática de los mariscos de tu país!

C.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

¡Ja, ja, ja, ja, Cuchufléte!


----------



## cuchuflete

Lady B,

Perdona,  es que acabo de despertarme, pensando en la falta de percebes en esta desdichada zona pesquera.  

  (*)j(*)


----------



## Nomismum

No he leido todas las 10 paginas, entonces perdoname si les repito - en lo que lei, no veo "BUM" y "FANNY". Estas palabras son al reves en UK/USA (creo)

BUM = culo/cola (UK) concha (USA)
FANNY = concha (UK) culo/cola (USA)

BUM tiene otras significados tambien. En UK se puede decir - 

Can I bum a fag off you? 
me das un cigarillo

En USA no significa nada

En USA Bum es un vagabundo tambien


----------



## cuchuflete

Nomismum said:
			
		

> No he leido todas las 10 paginas, entonces perdoname si les repito - en lo que lei, no veo "BUM" y "FANNY". Estas palabras son al reves en UK/USA (creo)
> 
> BUM = culo/cola (UK) concha (USA)
> FANNY = concha (UK) culo/cola (USA)
> 
> BUM tiene otras significados tambien. En UK se puede decir -
> 
> Can I bum a fag off you?
> me das un cigarillo
> 
> En USA no significa nada
> 
> En USA Bum es un vagabundo tambien



Not quite correct--

En los eeuu, bum sí se usa para pedir-  'Can I bum a cigarette from you?' es muy común.

Los significados típicos son:

una persona inútil, perezoso [useless, lazy]

holgazán


También tenemos el 'beach bum', que pasa todo el tiempo en la playa, supuestamente gozando la naturaleza [femenina?!].

Bum no quiere decir concha en eeuu, y tampoco se usa para trasero.


----------



## Nomismum

gracias chuchuflete


----------



## Vicki

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> En los eeuu, bum sí se usa para pedir-  'Can I bum a cigarette from you?' es muy común.


En EEUU, hay otro uso informal de "bum" como verbo, como parte de un modismo: 

"Bum [alguien] out"

Quiere decir, producir cierto decaimiento en el ánimo (pero menos serio que deprimir o entristecer), por ejemplo:

"Stop talking about your problems. You're bumming us out."
"Juanita is really bummed out over the bad news."
"Don't invite Felipe to the party. He always bums me out."

Hope this helps.

Saludos.
Vicki


----------



## cuchuflete

Muy bien Vicki!

¿Cómo lo vamos a traducir?  Molestar? Incomodar?

 Parece que puede ser 'deprimir' en uno de los ejemplos que has agregado:  "Juanita is really bummed out over the bad news."  Juanita está bastante deprimida por la mala noticia.

Creo que depende de las circunstancias. 


¿Qué opinas?

C.


----------



## Vicki

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Muy bien Vicki!
> 
> ¿Cómo lo vamos a traducir?  Molestar? Incomodar?
> 
> Parece que puede ser 'deprimir' en uno de los ejemplos que has agregado:  "Juanita is really bummed out over the bad news."  Juanita está bastante deprimida por la mala noticia.
> 
> Creo que depende de las circunstancias.
> 
> ¿Qué opinas?
> 
> C.


Gracias... Sí, cuchufléte, creo que tienes razón. 

Saludos.
Vicki


----------



## David Carter

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Hi out there;
> 
> It seems as if everybody agrees to join this forum when I'm out... Well, just to get right into this issue:
> 
> - It's not "guate" but "CUATE", it's the slang way of saying "colega", "Tio" (guy, buddy, mate,...) in Mexico. Doy ou remember that jingle from a commercial...??? "Cuate, aquí hay tomate...". Any Mexican around who confirms my translation..??
> 
> - CHULO. This is a extremely difficult word in "european Spanish" since it has at least the three meanings explained by Diyer. Un chulo es un proxeneta (a Pimp) so that is why is difficult to match this meaning with many others as "cool", "nice",...It depends so much on the context that you may need to spend a couple of years in Spain to fully understand it.
> 
> - AWESOME it's not a swear word but sth. that americans use a lot, showing a "stupid" face (Sorry for americans, but I heard this word thousand times when I was visiting la Alhambra in Granada...)




Hola afuera,

Awesome is often combined with "dude", meaning "Cool,man"

David


----------



## Zephyrus

pen said:
			
		

> Levantar tiene el mismo sentido que en peru pero ruca=vieja.
> 
> Pen




Nop...aqui ruca no significa vieja sino mujer facil.
Si dices sali con una ruca, no es sali con una vieja, sino que te levantaste a una facil.


----------



## pinkpanter

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Based on an exchange in another thread, I offer some words and phrases that should be avoided by non-native speakers of English.  Some of these are offensive in that they are ugly, while others are simply stupid.



Hi, this thread is quite interesting. 

I think this words must be avoided:

*Bumf * 

and 

*Bog-roll*

meaning toilet paper. Toilet paper sounds much better!


----------



## pinkpanter

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> barf
> blow lunch
> toss cookies
> upchuck
> puke
> 
> Ninguna de estas palabras es grosera, pero todas son un poco feas.



Otras que son feas tambien:

Go for the big spit (Australian English)
Chunder (Australian English)
Blow beets
Chuck up
Boke (Irish English)
Ralph (American English)


----------



## Tormenta

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Me importa un carajo = I don't really give a shit.
> 
> En España cada vez se usa más lo de Boludo y pelotudo...será xq cada vez hay más argentinos "acá".
> 
> saludos



Quién sabe, puede ser que haya más argentinos, o quizá simplemente haya más boludos y pelotudos, no?  

Tormenta


----------



## pinkpanter

I am remembering the words "*cat house* and *"knocking-shop" * meaning "whorehouse", other two words to be avoided.


----------



## Maeron

*"Shut up!"* Spanish speakers might think this equates with _cállate_ (_cállese_), but although the literal meaning is the same, it's quite a lot ruder.


----------



## belén

Este thread me recuerda a una historia que escuché hace años, cuando el cantante Alejandro Sanz, que ahora es una estrella, cuando sacó sus primeros discos, dos de sus canciones tenían estos títulos:

Los dos cogidos de la mano
Pisando fuerte.

Y que había sido bastante revolucionario en los países donde esas palabras tienen doble significado 

Jijijijij...pillín..claro, luego se puso a cantar cosas menos arriesgadas como "Corazón partido" 

Belén


----------



## Cian

Maeron said:
			
		

> *"Shut up!"* Spanish speakers might think this equates with _cállate_ (_cállese_), but although the literal meaning is the same, it's quite a lot ruder.



SHUT UP also is the equivalent of the slang  "you're kidding!" in current slang.   It isn't rude in that context at all.   It is a way of saying you are surprised but also impressed.  For example:

Person one:  I just won a trip around the world!
Person two:  Shut up!!  You are so lucky!

But it is said with an intonation that expresses that more positive tone.  It can also be used as a kind of "eye rolling expression" or friendly disagreement.

Person one:  I hate that new fashion, don't you?
Person two:  Shut up!  I think it is the shit.

Personally, I am getting really really tired of people saying "shut up" all the time so it falls into the category of "I hope it fades away soon". 

I used the term "the shit" which now means, among young people, something really good.  Part of that "opposite speak" trend.


----------



## Cian

One term that I wish would go away but is very common among young people here is using the word "gay" to mean something bad.  It comes from "gay" meaning homosexual so anything homosexual is bad, in this lingo (quite homophobic, I think).  Examples:

My printer is being so "gay" means it is not working properly.

Anything you don't like is "gay".  Yes, it can be heard, "Broccoli is so gay".

Of course this is quite offensive to homosexuals so I recommend that it is avoided by non-native and native speakers alike!


----------



## Zephyrus

In Peru, you hear the word "broccoli" when someone wants to say "gay". But it's jargon.


----------



## pinkpanter

"broccoli"!  i jot it down. thanks for telling us!


----------



## Cian

Zephyrus said:
			
		

> In Peru, you hear the word "broccoli" when someone wants to say "gay". But it's jargon.




I used broccoli just as an example because it is something that young people tend not to like.   Broccoli is gay=broccoli is something I don't like.

 So, in Peru, does "broccoli" mean something bad or distasteful (that meaning of "gay") or that someone is a homosexual?


----------



## araceli

el_novato said:
			
		

> *LadyBlakeney*, *Magg*.  Tanto que hablan de la concha y mejillón. ya me estoy imaginando el mar.
> 
> Que si la concha y el mejillón se refiera a la vagina, pues vaya que aprendemos cosas nuevas.
> 
> Ma*gg, LadyBlakeney, solo  faltan que digan:
> 
> El mejillón de Concha.*


*
Hola:
Aquí también le dicen almeja..., así que con un poco de arroz...flor de paella!
 
Mojar la brocha y enterrar la batata se usan también aquí.
Parece que el asunto está muy "comestible".
Y hablando de comer, en muchos lados tiene dos significados, ya se imaginan cúales!
Después de leer casi todo este "tread", ya ni sé qué palabras emplear!!!
Chau (sin otro sentido)*


----------



## Maeron

Cian said:
			
		

> SHUT UP also is the equivalent of the slang  "you're kidding!" in current slang.   It isn't rude in that context at all.   It is a way of saying you are surprised but also impressed.  For example:
> 
> Person one:  I just won a trip around the world!
> Person two:  Shut up!!  You are so lucky!
> 
> But it is said with an intonation that expresses that more positive tone.  It can also be used as a kind of "eye rolling expression" or friendly disagreement.
> 
> Person one:  I hate that new fashion, don't you?
> Person two:  Shut up!  I think it is the shit.
> 
> Personally, I am getting really really tired of people saying "shut up" all the time so it falls into the category of "I hope it fades away soon".



Quite so. The joke of an older person being surprised and puzzled by this slang usage was milked in the Princess Diaries movies, for instance. But for us old fogies for who think first of "_cállate_" when we hear "shut up," it still sounds rude, either way. And I think it's something worth pointing out to Spanish speakers who might not realize that "shut up" in its literal meaning is a lot more coarse and impolite than "_cállate_" even if it means the same thing.

On another topic, I certainly agree with you about the distastefulness of "gay" used to mean "bad."


----------



## Zephyrus

Cian said:
			
		

> I used broccoli just as an example because it is something that young people tend not to like.   Broccoli is gay=broccoli is something I don't like.
> 
> So, in Peru, does "broccoli" mean something bad or distasteful (that meaning of "gay") or that someone is a homosexual?



It does not mean something bad or distasteful...People use it informally when referring to a homosexual. I don't know why we use the word broccoli to refer to a gay   
I'm not sure but I think it comes from cabro (this also means gay) it's like a distortion of the word.


----------



## Mal

The latest mention to the word "gay" in teenager/young adult circles does mean, "dumb" "that's stupid", something like that.
This happened recently, true story: 
Girlfriend calls boyfriend's house, he says he can't go out that evening, because he wants to spend time w/ his younger sister, girlfriend says:
-You want to spend time with your little sister? That's gay!
Eso es!
Ciao
Mal.


----------



## badger

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> If you are sensitive or prudish, please read no further.  Some of these may be offensive.



I assume that anyone of a sensitive or prudish nature has heeded this warning.

And if you're not sure whether you're sensitive or prudish then please close your eyes while reading the next few lines.

*A Ride in Ireland*

If you are in Ireland and you ask someone of the opposite sex, or 

even the same sex in certain circumstances. "Would you like a ride?".

This could be taken to mean "Would you like to have sex".

Any chance of a ride.  Would have a similar meaning.

Just to keep it going.

badger.


----------



## Artrella

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Se distingue a un norteamericano cuando oyes decir: "very unique " y "awesome".
> 
> Atención para los que utilizais español:
> 
> COGER = to fuck in Mexico...is Spain is as simple as TO TAKE: COGER UN TAXI what in Mex. would be TOMAR UN TAXI.
> 
> This is the first thing as spaniard should know as soon as he/she set the foot in "el D.F" (in Argentina is more or less the sae...I think).
> 
> ME COJO A MI CHICA Y LA LLEVO A PASEAR....ja,ja,ja
> 
> Saludos




Tomasoria, tené cuidado si venís para acá.  Ojo con lo que decís!!!!


----------



## lauranazario

Si en Argentina están los boludos y pelotudos, en PR tenemos los 'cojonudos', que son las personas que hacen las cosas porque les da la real gana, sólo "porque le sale de los coj...."

También se puede decir: "Mira, ese tipo se coló en la fila del banco. ¡Qué cojones!"

Otras palabra que me ha sorprendido que quedara sin mencionar es "pendejo", lo que equivale a 'asshole' o 'mamón', denotando cierto grado de imbecilidad. (Ese Juan es un pendejo, dejó que el tipo se colara frente a él en la fila del banco).

Ah, se me olvidaba... la famosa palabrita "cabrón". Sé que ya la discutieron pero aquí en PR la palabra --que se usa como adjetivo-- puede tener un matiz positivo o negativo, dependiendo del contexto. Ejemplos: 
- El examen de química estuvo cabrón (difícil/terrible)
- El concierto de rock estuvo cabrón (buenísimo evento)
- Juan, la fiesta del sábado te quedó cabrona (fabulosa)
- Hoy he tenido un día cabrón (malo)


----------



## Maeron

¡Miren como nos hemos desviado¡ Me da la tentación de abrir un nuevo hilo "Las palabras que los no nativos deben de evitar en español" para que se enfoque la discusión en las palabras tabúes y no recomendables en inglés.


----------



## Marc1

Un error muy común es el uso de "too much" cuando en realidad se quiere decir "a lot". Si bien la diferencia entre demasiado y mucho se puede usar para dar mas efecto a la afirmación, el uso indiscriminado de "too much" confunde la idea a transmitir.


----------



## cuchuflete

Marc1 said:
			
		

> Un error muy común es el uso de "too much" cuando en realidad se quiere decir "a lot". Si bien la diferencia entre demasiado y mucho se puede usar para dar mas efecto a la afirmación, el uso indiscriminado de "too much" confunde la idea a transmitir.



De acuerdo Marc, pero "too much" puede ser un elogio también.

You're too much!= Eres divino. [y no significa "Eres una demasía.", a no ser una demasía de lo bondadoso...]

cuchufléte


----------



## pinkpanter

badger said:
			
		

> *A Ride in Ireland*



 That was very interesting Badger. Thank you for letting us know!


----------



## Tormenta

Maeron said:
			
		

> ¡Miren como nos hemos desviado¡ Me da la tentación de abrir un nuevo hilo "Las palabras que los no nativos deben de evitar en español" para que se enfoque la discusión en las palabras tabúes y no recomendables en inglés.




Go for it, Maeron, seguro que va a ser un hilo muy largo  

Tormenta


----------



## pinkpanter

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> De acuerdo Marc, pero "too much" puede ser un elogio también.
> 
> You're too much!= Eres divino. [y no significa "Eres una demasía.", a no ser una demasía de lo bondadoso...]
> 
> cuchufléte



Hola Cuchu, al leer tu post me he acordado de cuando a mi una profesora de inglés me dijo eso. Fue hace bastantes años, yo tenia 16 o así y estaba mascando chicle en clase   Me pregunto algo mientras yo estaba haciendo una pompa (Fue casualidad no soy tan traviesa) y me regaño y me dijo "You're too much" supongo que lo dijo irónicamente ¿No? Yo siempre creí que era algo malo, como "Eres demasiado molesta" o algo así. Qué recuerdos...


----------



## badger

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> That was very interesting Badger. Thank you for letting us know!



Your welcome pinky..........can I give you a lift anywhere? he he he  


Just call me bad.....bad ger.


----------



## omeyas

_fag_. a fag retains the traditional definition of a pile of sticks. 

That's faggot, which is also a term for maricón.
Faggot-
A bundle of sticks and branches bound together
Offensive terms for an openly homosexual man

_Ok, you Brits, jump in with some more here. This is fun!_

What you describe as a "fanny bag", is a "bum bag" here.    The word "fanny" has a much different meaning here! Go careful!


----------



## Marc1

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> De acuerdo Marc, pero "too much" puede ser un elogio también.
> 
> You're too much!= Eres divino. [y no significa "Eres una demasía.", a no ser una demasía de lo bondadoso...]
> 
> cuchufléte



Yo creo que el tema es los usos _incorrectos_ en que incurren _inadvertidamente_ (para no agudizar picazones) algunas personas ESL. Por cierto que podemos explayarnos en las muchas formas correctas aunque algo obvias del uso de las palabras.

Este es un ejemplo de la vida real:
It will please me to recieve some news about you and the family that lives in Australia.I heard *too much* about you and your country.


----------



## Artrella

jacinta said:
			
		

> Por favor, quiero (nesecito) entender bien el uso de:
> 
> joder, jodido
> chingar, chingado
> 
> ¿son iguales? Y, puto, con hombre.  Entiendo puta.






Jacin, hola una pequeña corrección,  NE C E S ITO.

Muy fácil confundirse en esta palabra, a casi todos nos pasa.  Sabés cómo hacer para no confundirte ante la duda, cambiá "necesitar" por "necesario",
si vos tuvieras que transformar "nesecito" por "nesecario" fijate lo que te quedó.
Una vieja regla de cuando iba al cole!!! Y como diría Garry, that was BACK WHEN I WAS ALIVE (copyright:GarryKnight)

Que tengas un buen día, Art


----------



## Artrella

En Argentina usamos el término "macanudo" o "genial" o "bárbaro" para expresar acuerdo entre dos personas o decir que algo es muy bueno.

" Esta mina es macanuda " = Esta mujer es muy buena.


"-Te encuentro a la salida de la oficina.
-Sí, macanudo.  Te veo allá"

Según parece, esto es una mala palabra ( o algo grosero ) en México.  Así me contaron, por lo menos.  Si es así, fijense las diferencias tan grandes que hay entre las dos palabras.

Saludos argentinos a todos los foreros, Art


----------



## Leonius

Al seguir este enlace podeis encontrar una lista de palabras que significan cosas diferentes en el mundo hispanohablante:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/spanish/misc/newsid_4002000/4002957.stm

!Tienen 10 palabras para palomitas!

Leonius


----------



## Cian

Maeron said:
			
		

> Quite so. The joke of an older person being surprised and puzzled by this slang usage was milked in the Princess Diaries movies, for instance. But for us old fogies for who think first of "_cállate_" when we hear "shut up," it still sounds rude, either way. And I think it's something worth pointing out to Spanish speakers who might not realize that "shut up" in its literal meaning is a lot more coarse and impolite than "_cállate_" even if it means the same thing.
> 
> On another topic, I certainly agree with you about the distastefulness of "gay" used to mean "bad."



Last night my daughter was msning with a friend who said to her, "i have to re-boot my comp.  it is being soooo heterosexual."  She says that a lot of her friends are rebelling and complaining about the use of the word "gay" as an equivalent to "bad" and this is an example that made her (and then me) laugh.


----------



## basurero

Be careful with "to do" in english. In some contexts it can mean to have sex.
"I am going to do your mother" means "voy a joder a tu madre"

Other slang for "to have sex":
to nail, to penetrate, to get it on, to play hide and go seek behind the zipper, to do IT, to pump rumps... and the list goes on.

Also for some people, mainly older people, a "pussy" is a cat, but for most people is is a very rude word for a female sex organ :s. Another word for this, c**t, was considered the ruddest word in the English language in a survey around where I live.


----------



## Zephyrus

basurero said:
			
		

> Also for some people, mainly older people, a "pussy" is a cat, but for most people is is a very rude word for a female sex organ :s. Another word for this, c**t, was considered the ruddest word in the English language in a survey around where I live.



Excuse my ignorance...but what is c**t???   I think my vocabulary of slangs is not so wide.


----------



## lauranazario

Zephyrus said:
			
		

> Excuse my ignorance...but what is c**t???   I think my vocabulary of slangs is not so wide.



VERY vulgar word for female genitalia.


----------



## Loro

And the missing letters are -u- and -n-. but don't use it in front of your grandmother.


----------



## Zephyrus

hmm i think i should stay in my ignorance...thanks anyway.


----------



## Zephyrus

I haven't seen your post reply, Loro...that's all what i was asking for...Thanks...and of course, i will NOT use it in front of anybody.


----------



## mddb

Going back to "Shut up": if that is a rude expression, how do you politely ask someone to stop talking? "Be quiet"?


----------



## lauranazario

mddb said:
			
		

> Going back to "Shut up": if that is a rude expression, how do you politely ask someone to stop talking? "Be quiet"?



I always use "silence, please".


----------



## Cian

This isn't exactly a "word to be avoided by non-native speakers" but a note of care in pronounciation.  (Don't read further if you are offended by swear words.)

The story is that my daughter was being coached by a Colombian man.  He was kind, encouraging and became like a protective older brother to her.  So imagine our surprise as we were sitting in the living room with friends and we could hear him yelling, "Fuck us, Fuck us" while he was coaching her outside in her sport.  Actually, we knew what he was trying to say as did our daughter, but we could tell that our friends did not and were quite shocked.

We went outside (laughing between ourselves) and explained to Jaime that the word was "Focus" and then told him what it sounded like he was saying.  Of course he was so apologetic (which we explained wasn't necessary) and our daughter thought is was completely silly as she knew what he was saying.  It is still a family story which we tell to friends who don't mind hearing the occasional "f" word.

Jaime went back to only speaking Spanish while he coached to prevent any other possible "bad words".

So, be careful with the difference in sound of "o" and "u" and other vowel sound (sheet and shit, is another softer example:  you wouldn't want to say, "I put the shit on the bed").


----------



## Marc1

basurero said:
			
		

> Be careful with "to do" in english. In some contexts it can mean to have sex.
> "I am going to do your mother" means "voy a joder a tu madre"
> 
> Other slang for "to have sex":
> to nail, to penetrate, to get it on, to play hide and go seek behind the zipper, to do IT, to pump rumps... and the list goes on.
> 
> Also for some people, mainly older people, a "pussy" is a cat, but for most people is is a very rude word for a female sex organ :s. Another word for this, c**t, was considered the ruddest word in the English language in a survey around where I live.



To penetrate? That is a legal term ... anyway, how can you forget screw?


----------



## basurero

Marc1 said:
			
		

> To penetrate? That is a legal term ... anyway, how can you forget screw?


That is true but like a lot of words in the English language, there are alternative meanings. 

Screw is a very popular word but I think most people use it to mean they are in a bad situation than to have sex, eg "I'm screwed if I don't get my essay in tomorrow."


----------



## gaer

gddrew said:
			
		

> Taboo words are not always universal. _F***_ definitely is throughout the English-speaking world.


Yes, but, the "F-word" (f***, as it is often written) totally changes according to context.

For instance, if someone says to me, "You're one talented mother-f***er!" I probably will feel complimented.

If someone drops a bowling ball on his foot and yells, "Oh f***", that hurts!" I'm going to laugh.

If someone says, "F*** YOU!" then I'm probably going to be very angry. 

Finally, for a word that is "universally taboo", it certainly gets used a lot. 
But I DO agree: it is very important to be careful, and when in doubt, do NOT use it!


----------



## gaer

Question: I just replied to a message here. Now that message seems to be gone. Does this happen often? Was a message censored???


----------



## gaer

Never mind. Stupid question. I did not realize that there were 15 pages and I had responded to the last one.


----------



## Marc1

gaer said:
			
		

> Yes, but, the "F-word" (f***, as it is often written) totally changes according to context.
> 
> For instance, if someone says to me, "You're one talented mother-f***er!" I probably will feel complimented.
> 
> If someone drops a bowling ball on his foot and yells, "Oh f***", that hurts!" I'm going to laugh.
> 
> If someone says, "F*** YOU!" then I'm probably going to be very angry.
> 
> Finally, for a word that is "universally taboo", it certainly gets used a lot.
> But I DO agree: it is very important to be careful, and when in doubt, do NOT use it!



I think that the number of brain connections of a person are in reverse proportion to the number of times he/she uses the f word.
Some people use it as a speech aid, or as a substitute word for one that they are too lazy to look for in their clouded memory.

In spanish one would call it "muletilla idiomática"


----------



## Cian

Marc1 said:
			
		

> I think that the number of brain connections of a person are in reverse proportion to the number of times he/she uses the f word.
> Some people use it as a speech aid, or as a substitute word for one that they are too lazy to look for in their clouded memory.
> 
> In spanish one would call it "muletilla idiomática"



Someone should do a PhD thesis just on the absolute predominant use of the word f**k and all its versions.  It is taboo, it offends the majority of people (either in reality or feigned offense), and yet, it is often the first word a non English speaker will learn just from watching a US movie.  

It seems to be the example of "over-used word" to end all examples.  Yet, unlike words like "groovy" which died fairly quickly from over-use, it gains strength all the time.  Perhaps the taboo gives it strength of purpose.


----------



## talk100

The Brits - well no such thing really - let's say the English - no such thing again - a Londoner would NEVER think of the word "fag" as anything other than a cigarette or the US slang for a homosexual, which is used here too.
"I'm stuffed"? - that has a sexual conotation? I should get out more!


----------



## Artrella

talk100 said:
			
		

> The Brits - well no such thing really - let's say the English - no such thing again - a Londoner would NEVER think of the word "fag" as anything other than a cigarette or the US slang for a homosexual, which is used here too.
> "I'm stuffed"? - that has a sexual conotation? I should get out more!



Hi Talk100  !

 *To stuff *  *Brit. vulgar*  slang (of a man) have sexual intercourse with (a woman).

I don't know if the phrase should be "I'm stuffed".

*I'm stuffed * means that you have eaten/drunk a lot and you are not able to eat/drink anything else


----------



## NavyBlue

I thought I wouldn't find the last post of this thread before Christmas!

 

Some more words to be carefull with:
*Polla *: apart from a kind of bird, it is also a "young woman" in some countries in Latin America. But here in Spain the meaning is "dick". (By the way, the Richards in English-speaking countries are still called Dick?)
 

An odd one:
*De puta madre *This vulgar expression has a positive meaning: Cool. Very good.
*Hijo de puta *has a negative meaning, though. It means "son of a bitch".

Isn’t it weird? Don’t mix them!!!

 

A sexist use of the language:

*coñazo *(from “coño”, slang for vagina) Something very boring or a nuisance…

*cojonudo *(from “cojones”, slang for testicles) Something very good; a kind-hearted person; high-quality; a good idea…

 

This goes for CIAN, here in Spain we say *mariconada* (from “maricón”, slang for gay) meaning also silly thing, unimportant, with little value, very easy to do, stupid idea…


----------



## Ridelcarpio

Hola soy Mexicano y debo decirles que coger es el equivalente en la jerga mexicana a "to fuck".  Sin embargo si un extranjero lo dice SE LE ENTIENDE y casi no se le hace burla.  Dependería de la forma en que lo usara, la situación y las  personas con las que estuviera, pero en general NO ES PARA TANTO.  Incluso en méxico muchos adultos mayores usan la palabra coger como siónimo de agarrar o tomar.

My Two Cents


----------



## maria soledad

Desde Argentina les puedo aclarar que aquí se dice "tomar un taxi", en cambio "coger" sólo se refiere al acto sexual. En cuanto a "concha" es justamente el organo sexual femenino. En la universidad tuve una compañera de apellido "concha" y les puedo asegurar que cada vez que una profesora o profesor tenían que leer la lista de alumnos se ponían colorados al decir el nombre de esta pobre chica.
Si vienen a Argentina eviten usar estas 2 palabras, y si se llaman Concepción no le digan a nadie el diminutivo y eviten que algún familiar los llame preguntando por "conchi"!!


----------



## vic_us

NavyBlue said:
			
		

> I thought I wouldn't find the last post of this thread before Christmas!
> 
> *Polla *: apart from a kind of bird, it is also a "young woman" in some countries in Latin America. But here in Spain the meaning is "dick". (By the way, the Richards in English-speaking countries are still called Dick?)



En Argentina a la falda (skirt) también se le dice pollera. ¿Se usa también en España o tal palabra tiene connotaciones fálicas?


----------



## belén

vic_us said:
			
		

> En Argentina a la falda (skirt) también se le dice pollera. ¿Se usa también en España o tal palabra tiene connotaciones fálicas?



No se usa "pollera" como falda en España. 
Y sí, como bien dices, puede tener connotaciones fálicas, por su similitud a la palabra anteriormente mencionada.

Saludos,
Be


----------



## pinkpanter

maria soledad said:
			
		

> Desde Argentina les puedo aclarar que aquí se dice "tomar un taxi", en cambio "coger" sólo se refiere al acto sexual. En cuanto a "concha" es justamente el organo sexual femenino. En la universidad tuve una compañera de apellido "concha" y les puedo asegurar que cada vez que una profesora o profesor tenían que leer la lista de alumnos se ponían colorados al decir el nombre de esta pobre chica.
> Si vienen a Argentina eviten usar estas 2 palabras, y si se llaman Concepción no le digan a nadie el diminutivo y eviten que algún familiar los llame preguntando por "conchi"!!



Maria Soledad, ¿cómo dicen las *conchas* de la playa? ¿"*caracolas*"? ¿tienen otras palabras? gracias!


----------



## araceli

Hola Pinkpanter:

A las caracolas generalmente le decimos caracoles:  ¿Vamos a juntar caracoles?
También les decimos conchillas.
Si seguimos así no vamos a poder decir ninguna palabra...


----------



## pinkpanter

Muchas gracias Araceli. Ya apunte ambas palabras. Tengo un frasquito con caracoles y conchillas en mi estantería. Me gustan mucho.


----------



## araceli

De nada, yo también tengo varios frascos...jejeje


----------



## mariposita

Here are some commonly confused American English terms that I haven't seen mentioned:

to blow *on* someone or something=(soplar) the conventional meaning
To blow someone=to perform oral sex on s.o. (a.k.a. a blow job)
To blow=Can mean that something is bad or distasteful
--My mom told me I have to stay home tonight
--That blows.

Can also mean "to fuck off", as in:
--"Blow me!"


To suck=(chupar) but also to be bad, unpleasant.
--My mom told me I have to stay home tonight
--That sucks.
To suck off=to perform oral sex (on a man).
To suck up to someone=to brownnose; to flatter s.o. excessively
To suck it up=(_aguantar algo_); to put up with something
--My mom told me I have to stay home tonight
--Suck it up. It's your own fault for coming home late last night.
To suck on something=the conventional, nonsexual meaning


Rubber=can mean condom
Eraser=goma de borrar

To put out=can (but doesn't always) mean to have sex. 
--I heard that she puts out.
To put up with something=(_aguantar algo_)
--You'll just have to learn to put up with his idiosyncrasies.

To get up=(levantarse) to wake up and get out of bed or to stand up.
To get with=To hook up (ligar)
--He spent the whole night trying to get with that girl.
To get it up=To get an erection
--He couldn't get it up, no matter how hard he tried (pun intended).


And some Spanish terms:

Pinchar una goma--means to get a flat tire in Cuban spanish; here in Spain _goma_ is a slang term for a condom.

Estar hecha polvo vs. Echar un polvo (to be worn out vs. to fuck) easy for a foreigner to confuse...

Una cualquiera--a prostitute, a whore

Una fulana--a prostitute, a whore

Un chulo--a pimp


----------



## cuchuflete

lauranazario said:
			
		

> I always use "silence, please".


  Laura N is obviously a Lady, con L mayúscula.  Since this thread was, once upon a time, about words and phrases to avoid in English, here is a way to say 'shut up' or 'please be quiet' that should be avoided by non-native speakers:

Put a sock in it!  ["it" refers to the mouth.]

cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> Hola Cuchu, al leer tu post me he acordado de cuando a mi una profesora de inglés me dijo eso. Fue hace bastantes años, yo tenia 16 o así y estaba mascando chicle en clase   Me pregunto algo mientras yo estaba haciendo una pompa (Fue casualidad no soy tan traviesa) y me regaño y me dijo "You're too much" supongo que lo dijo irónicamente ¿No? Yo siempre creí que era algo malo, como "Eres demasiado molesta" o algo así. Qué recuerdos...



Hola Panterita traviesa,

Sí, you're too much también puede llevar el significado de 'eres imposible'.
De verdad ¿eres muy traviesa?  I never would have expected that!

Cuchu


----------



## pinkpanter

So nice reading you Cuchu!

You're right. I am too good... This year's resolutions include being naughtier hehehe 

Hugs 

Pink


----------



## mariposita

A few more:

To get on/to get along with s.o.=to have a good rapport with
_They get along well._

To get it on=To have sex.
_Get it on, bang a gong, get it on_... (T-Rex song circa 1972)
Let's get it on... (Marvin Gaye)

To get off=to get up
Can you get off the couch, please?

To get off=when used as a command, it can also mean "don't even think about it" or "I don't believe you"
_Get off it! There's no way I'm letting you drive my car after what happened last time.
Get off it! That's the worst excuse I've ever heard._

To get off=to derive a perverse or masturbatory pleasure
_He's sadistic. He gets off on other people's misfortune.
She's on a power trip. She gets off on being in charge. _


----------



## xoxonut

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Muy bien Jacinta, te gusta la palabra. Ya para los hispanohablantes, a ver si nos otorgas una definición.
> 
> He encontrado la palabra en un diccionario de slang, donde se escribe con y:
> homey. Creo que viene de 'home boy', o sea un amigo del mismo local.
> 
> Para volver al tema de palabras que no se debe usar, o al menos usar con conocimiento y cuidado, lo que sigue es una lista de sinónimos para vomitar.
> 
> barf
> blow lunch
> toss cookies
> upchuck
> puke
> 
> Ninguna de estas palabras es grosera, pero todas son un poco feas.


 
To regurgitate, to vomit, to throw up.


----------



## te gato

xoxonut said:
			
		

> To regurgitate, to vomit, to throw up.


 
Also can use--talk to the big white telephone...
If you happen to say "visit aunt Nelly" that is to go to the bathroom..
Si..never say pussy..muy malo..
When I think of more I will let you know..
check ya later
karen


----------



## cristóbal

A ver... "to regurgitate"  ... Mi personalmente preferida: "to pray to/worship the porcelain god."


----------



## vic_us

te gato said:
			
		

> Also can use--talk to the big white telephone...
> If you happen to say "visit aunt Nelly" that is to go to the bathroom..
> Si..never say pussy..muy malo..
> When I think of more I will let you know..
> check ya later
> karen



_Visit aunt Nelly_ applies to boys and girls? Or boys _visit uncle Tom_ _or Jeff_?  
Think Karen think! Some of us may be visiting your country sooner than later... Should I also practice my French?


----------



## cristóbal

Ah man, I've never heard that one before...
I usually say "I'm going to visit the little boys' room."


----------



## cuchuflete

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Ah man, I've never heard that one before...
> I usually say "I'm going to visit the little boys' room."



Gotta see a man about a horse....
that's an old favorite.

For the stuck-up host or hostess, one may politely inquire,

"Pardon me, might you direct me to the eufemism?

Saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## cristóbal

haha... you know I still don't understand the "gotta see a man about a horse..." Maybe we could go to the eufemism and you can explain it to me there, I wouldn't want to scandalize anyone in this fine establishment.


----------



## te gato

vic_us said:
			
		

> _Visit aunt Nelly_ applies to boys and girls? Or boys _visit uncle Tom_ _or Jeff_?
> Think Karen think! Some of us may be visiting your country sooner than later... Should I also practice my French?


 
I'm thinking.... Nope, it is said by both, so if you have an aunt Nelly and say that you are going to visit her and you get laughed at you will know why!!!
As for the french---MUY touchy subject aqui..We are the Praire provence, and do not speak french--same for British Columbia, Manitoba,and so on..It is only in Ontario, and Quebec that french is spoken.
Lets see...Up yours--(up your a**), Chew on this--(to think about),Slap the Monkey--(not good to say if you are a guy and by yourself), Take a wiz--(go to the bathroom),Hung--(as in like a horse), Are you nuts--(as in loco), Lets hang--(lets all get together)....How many more do you want???
Check ya later--(see or talk to you later)
Karen


----------



## te gato

cristóbal said:
			
		

> haha... you know I still don't understand the "gotta see a man about a horse..." Maybe we could go to the eufemism and you can explain it to me there, I wouldn't want to scandalize anyone in this fine establishment.


 
You would understand if you ever watched or even heard a horse pee..Very hard to miss!!!
check ya later
karen


----------



## mariposita

Must be a regional thing... Ive never heard these two either (in fact, I'm still confused about the "telephone" thing):

> talk to the big white telephone...
> "visit aunt Nelly"


Here in Spain it's " visitar al señor Roca."


----------



## weird

HOLA, es muy interesante este TREAD.

Me impresionó mucho cuando mi profesora de inglés me dijo un día que me veía "MISERABLE", en español tiene un significado distinto (al ser igual pensé que significaba lo mismo)

Ella se quedó horrorizada cuando dije "constipate" que en español significa "resfriado".

Me gustaría saber cuales son las palabras, en inglés, que hay que evitar para no molestar a las personas de color negro. Me horroriza pensar que puedo dañar a alguien cuando quiero explicar algo y debo utilizar los colores "blanco y negro". Me bloqueo. 
Por favor, una ayudita.  Gracias.


----------



## mariposita

Weird: 
Here in Spain you often hear the expression "trabajar como un negro"... You would never want to say translate this one into English (though as Spain becomes more diverse, it really seems that things are changing quickly here, too). Same goes for the many uses of the word "chino" to refer to all people from Asia. Of course, in English, we don't use "asian" to refer to all people from Asia, just those from the Far East--so we're not so accurate, either. 

The reverse is true for anglophones, who use the term "moor" without any of the derrogatory sense that "moro" has here. 

In general, when it comes to referring to someone's ethnic origin, it is best to use an adjective, such as:

--"a black guy" is preferable to "a black" 
--"black people" is preferable to "the blacks"
--"a spanish girl" sounds more humanizing than "a spaniard"
--"a chinese woman" is correct; "a chinese" doesn't make sense in English
--"a person of color" or "people of color" is probably the most politically correct/inclusive term (could mean Asian, Latino, African-American, etc.), but most people don't use this term outside of academia or political discourse.
--and despite the fact that our president used the term "brown-skinned people" is not a good way to refer to someone's ethnic identity.


And we Americans also do the hyphenated-American thing, which is a pretty safe way of referring to someone's identity--though it does annoy some people who feel that a person should just be an "American":

--an Irish-American
--an African-American
--a Mexican-American

About offending people when talking about race--in America it's very tricky. We don't tend to talk about these things out in the open as much as people do in Spain. When you learn about how to talk about race with Americans, you will learn a lot about our culture and how we use language to deal with political and social tensions. It depends very much on the context, the region you are in, the age of the people you are talking to... Don't be afraid to make mistakes... I think most people will understand that you are learning.


----------



## Limey. Limeño

gddrew said:
			
		

> Coger was one of the first things I learned should be avoided throughout Latin America (just to be safe).
> 
> Which leads to something that our non-native English speaking friends should be aware of (most of whom I'm sure already are): Taboo words are not always universal. _Fuck_ definitely is throughout the English-speaking world.
> 
> A _fag_ is a perjorative term for someone who is homosexual, while in the U.K. a fag retains the traditional definition of a pile of sticks. It has also been extended there to mean a cigarette. What Americans call a fag is more often referred to as a _poof _ in the U.K.
> 
> _Randy_ is a common male name in the States, but it means "horny" (_cachondo_) across the pond.
> 
> To say "I'm _stuffed_" in the U.S. only means to be very full (after having eaten a meal), but it can be a slang term for having sex in the U.K.
> 
> Ok, you Brits, jump in with some more here. This is fun!


I think that "fag" in the sense of homosexual is now out of date, I have not heard it for many years. When I used to smoke I nearly always said "I am going to have a fag" (voy a echar un pitillo) These days this is the most common meaning of the word.  Neither is the reference to a pile of sticks "Faggots" heard now. I think there is something to eat that has this name but I cannot remember what. 
You are correct with our meaning of Randy.
Yes "stuffed" is one of the words used for sex but it also means to swindle, to put one over on someone.
These days here it is not politically correct to use the word "Poof" so we usually use an alternative exept in private conversations.
Derek


----------



## sendai

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Very unique=muy único. Lógicamente es una bobada, pero mis compatriotas lo dicen muy a menudo. ¿Tal vez sean los mismos que apoyan a Bush?



Me van a castigar por contradecir a un moderador? 

Sobre este tema, el diccionario Webster dice lo siguiente:



> unique
> 3 : *UNUSUAL *<a very unique ball-point pen> <we were fairly unique, the sixty of us, in that there wasn't one good mixer in the bunch -- J. D. Salinger>
> 
> usage Many commentators have objected to the comparison or modification (as by somewhat or very) of unique; the statement that a thing is either unique or it is not has often been repeated by them. Objections are based chiefly on the assumption that unique has but a single absolute sense, an assumption contradicted by information readily available in a dictionary. [...] In modern use both comparison and modification are widespread and standard but are confined to the extended senses 2b and 3. When sense 1 or sense 2a is intended, unique is used without qualifying modifiers.


----------



## vic_us

weird said:
			
		

> HOLA, es muy interesante este TREAD.
> 
> Ella se quedó horrorizada cuando dije "constipate" que en español significa "resfriado".



Decíle a tu maestra que yo también quedé horrorizado. ¿Por qué? Porque en Argentina se usa el verbo constipar con el mismo significado que en inglés. 

Así que cuidadito cuando alguien nos visita y va al médico. Si le decís al doctor que estás constipado en lugar de darte algo para el resfrío... ¡te va a dar un laxante y al flujo de mocos se le unirá otro flujo!


----------



## cuchuflete

sendai said:
			
		

> Me van a castigar por contradecir a un moderador?
> 
> Sobre este tema, el diccionario Webster dice lo siguiente:



No hay castigos Sendai...solamente desacuerdos honestos y amistosos.

Your cited article supports my point, and explains the contrary usage.

I am about as likely to say 'very unique' as I am to say 'very pregnant'!
Yes, some people use both phrases.  To me both are bobadas sin sentido.
Another very common, though to me, incorrect expression is 'brutally honest'.  I always wonder how it is possible to modify 'honest' with an adjectve.  If someone is 'somewhat honest' does that person lie half the time?  If so, can we accurately use the word 'honest' to describe them?

No he dicho nada muy único, ¿verdad?

abrazos,
Cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

cristóbal said:
			
		

> haha... you know I still don't understand the "gotta see a man about a horse..." Maybe we could go to the eufemism and you can explain it to me there, I wouldn't want to scandalize anyone in this fine establishment.



Cristóbal-- I believe it comes from old black and white movies, westerns, in which a cliché line, when a character had to leave a scene, was 'gotta see a man 'bout a horse'.  It developed into a way to say, "Excuse me, I need to leave".

Yes, Karen, horses do make a lot of noise when they urinate, but I don't think that's part of the etymology.

Cuchu


----------



## weird

yo conozco la frase:

*go to see a man about a dog:*: if you tell someone you are going to see a man about a dog, it is a way of saying that you don't want to tell them where you are really going, especially when you are going to the toilet


----------



## janjop

Cian said:
			
		

> I used broccoli just as an example because it is something that young people tend not to like. Broccoli is gay=broccoli is something I don't like.
> 
> So, in Peru, does "broccoli" mean something bad or distasteful (that meaning of "gay") or that someone is a homosexual?


 

In Peru we change the order of some words, like for flaco, cofla, for playa, yapla and so; so, for cabro (gay) its broca, but it degenerates in brocoli


----------



## te gato

Limey. Limeño said:
			
		

> Yes "stuffed" is one of the words used for sex but it also means to swindle, to put one over on someone.
> These days here it is not politically correct to use the word "Poof" so we usually use an alternative exept in private conversations.
> Derek


 
In Calgary when you tell someone "to get stuffed" it means that you don't believe what they have just said...as for the "poof" part we usually blame it on the dog!!!
check ya later
karen


----------



## te gato

mariposita said:
			
		

> Must be a regional thing... Ive never heard these two either (in fact, I'm still confused about the "telephone" thing):
> 
> > talk to the big white telephone...
> > "visit aunt Nelly"
> 
> 
> Here in Spain it's " visitar al señor Roca."


 
"talk to the big white telephone"---vomitar
"visit aunt Nelly"--take a wiz--lo siento--go pee.
Otro uno--FUN POLICE---used when someone is no fun or will not let you have any fun---(Mi x-esposo--The fun Police) 
check ya later
karen


----------



## mjscott

"Gotta go pinch off a loaf."
--teens being very specific about what they'll do in the bathroom....

"Gotta go shake the dew off my lily."
--the lilies are in the pasture with the horses....


----------



## mjscott

Another no-no:
Living almost all my life in the EEUU I did not know this was offensive:

Taking a "cultural awareness" class at the graduate level by a Lakota Sioux (American Indian), she made us aware that the word "squaw"--used in the geography of several places in the United States--is extremely offensive to American Indians. It is tantamount to the c**t word used earlier in this thread. Some Indian nations are lobbying to change back names that Europeans re-named after coming here and "discovering" whatever geographic wonder it was that they were seeing for the very first time (that had been here for thousands of years and was already named by the Indians).


----------



## manuycacu

en algun lugar de estas 19 hojas, lei que no era de buena educacion decir "shut up". So, what does a teacher tell to her/his students when she/he wants them to.... shup up? Help me out, please, school starts again in a couple of weeks and I don't know what I'll tell my students!


----------



## Cotico

manuycacu said:
			
		

> en algun lugar de estas 19 hojas, lei que no era de buena educacion decir "shut up". So, what does a teacher tell to her/his students when she/he wants them to.... shup up? Help me out, please, school starts again in a couple of weeks and I don't know what I'll tell my students!



"Please be quiet!"  ... Porque shut up es decirles "Callense!" y lo anterior es simplemente pedirles que guarden silencio .


----------



## Javier-Vega

Concuerdo en que no es para tanto utilizar la palabra "coger" en Mexico. No hay ninguna confusion al respecto en absoluto. Todos los mexicanos entendemos lo que los extranjeros (y en particular los espan~oles) quieren decir con eso. Es solo que muchos somos muy "vaciladores" (bromistas) y el sentido del humor es muy dado al "albur" (doble sentido sexual).


----------



## Javier-Vega

Por cierto, lo que dice David Carter de que "'hueco' en Mexico es un termino perjudicial para un homosexual" jamas en mi vida lo habia oido.
Hay muchos terminos peyorativos para los homosexuales: "puto", "maricon", "marica", "mayate", "pun~al", "se le hace agua la canoa", "batea con la zurda", "le gusta el arroz con popote", "cacha granizo", etc, etc, pero eso de "hueco" jamas lo he escuchado.

Respecto a la palabra "cuate" que por alli mencionaron, yo no diria que es "slang". Es una palabra de origen nahuatl (el idioma de los aztecas), como muchas otras incorporadas al castellano, algunas de ellas usadas por todos los hablantes del idioma (como "chocolate", "jitomate" o "tomate", etc) y otras de uso nada mas en Mexico y los paises mas cercanos (como "guajolote", "camote",  "metate", "petate", el propio nombre del pais "Mexico", etc). En particular, "cuate" significa actualmente tres cosas diferentes:

(a) gemelo, mellizo  (este es el significado original)
(b) amigo cercano
(c) "un cuate" significa "un tipo", "un tio" para que me entiendan los espan~oles, "a guy" en ingles

La palabra "guey" no es tan amistosa como dijeron por alli, al menos en su origen era un insulto mas o menos ligero derivado de "buey"y que mas o menos queria decir "agachon" o "dejado". Pero efectivamente se esta convirtiendo en algo asi como el "tio" de los espan~oles o el "che" de los argentinos, sobre todo entre los jovenes.

Otra cosa que quiero comentar es que la palabra del ingles "awesome" no parece estar restringida a Estados Unidos. Tengo varios amigos australianos que la utilizan mucho.


----------



## te gato

manuycacu said:
			
		

> en algun lugar de estas 19 hojas, lei que no era de buena educacion decir "shut up". So, what does a teacher tell to her/his students when she/he wants them to.... shup up? Help me out, please, school starts again in a couple of weeks and I don't know what I'll tell my students!


 
"*Excuse me!!"* allways worked for my cousin who is a grade 6 teacher but *please be quiet* will work as well.
check ya later
karen


----------



## Merche

Una curiosidad??? 
¿Cúal sería el termino Inglés para este tipo de palabras?En España son _palabrotas_o _Tacos_.


----------



## kennytimes2

Palabrotas son "curses" o "swear words" en ingles.


----------



## Facundo

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Cristóbal-- I believe it comes from old black and white movies, westerns, in which a cliché line, when a character had to leave a scene, was 'gotta see a man 'bout a horse'. It developed into a way to say, "Excuse me, I need to leave".
> 
> Yes, Karen, horses do make a lot of noise when they urinate, but I don't think that's part of the etymology.
> 
> Cuchu


 
¿Han oído la expresión mexicana ‘voy a ver si ya puso la marrana’ cuando quieren ir a donde el rey va solo, a pipintarse la boca, a mi-arbolito, a saludar al muchacho… al baño, pues? 

O su otra forma, más terminante: ‘vete a ver si ya puso la marrana’, cuando quieren que alguien no esté jo***ndo con su sola presencia. 

Lo de ‘drowning a rat’ is hilarious.

“En-otro-orden-de-ideas”, mi expresión mexicana favorita es: ‘ya chupó faros’; que significa: ‘ya se lo cargó’; o bien: ya se murió. 

(Nota: No confundir con ‘ya murió’, pariente cercana de ‘ahí muere’; cuando das por finalizado algo. Vaya un ejemplo: 

-¿Qué onda con esa chava, cómo andan? (Cuál es tu situación actual en el corazón de aquella moza)

-No, *ya murió*. (La llama de nuestro amor se ha extinguido)

-!Ah!, ¿neta? (¿Lo dices en serio?)

-Simón, guey. Y sabes qué: *ahi muere*. Aquí se rompió una taza, o lo que es lo mismo: cada chango a su mecate. (En verdad que sí, camarada. A decir verdad, no deseo discutir el asunto y ya quiero marcharme. Que cada quien siga su camino y se involucre tan sólo en lo que le atañe.)

-Voy, voy, valedor. No se me aguite. (¡Vamos! Espera, buen amigo. No dejes que las cuitas ahoguen tu alma)

-Nel. Ahí la vemos. (No será así. Te veré después, en cualquier recoveco que el destino nos prepare)

-Ora, pues. (De acuerdo)

Obviamente, el contexto define el significado. En ‘ahi’ (ahí), la ‘i’ puede hacerse consonante: ‘ahy', o también ‘ay’ (nada que ver con la interjección))

 

‘Chupar faros’, literalmente es fumar una vieja marca de cigarros muy barata (Cigarros Faros), en papel arroz, sin filtro, y según me cuentan los fumadores, de sabor horrible.

Hay otra forma de referirse a la muerte que más bien me provoca escalofríos: ‘ya se lo chupó la bruja’ (horrible, ¿verdad?).


----------



## Green_soul

*Hey hello ev'ry 1!!!  *
*Can you mention more bad words that I should avoid saying, or well why not learning to hard situations. ha ha *

*Thanks in advanced!!!!*

*Feel free to correct my English mistakes, I'm still learning*
*We gotta support ourselves, Never forget it!!  *


----------



## Amparo Burgos

Sara:

"Coger" en Argentina significa "to fuck", no sabía que significaba lo mismo en Mexico.  Y sí, he vivido en Argentina y si dices "coger" en vez de tomar o agarrar, te toman el pelo.


----------



## Amparo Burgos

En Argentina dicen:
-  cagó fuego = murió
-  estiró la pata (pata = pie) = murió, también se usa en Bolivia (sólo hablo de los países donde he vivido).


----------



## murena

Este me parece muy curioso, al sexo femenino en Australia se le llama "Tasmania" (debido a la forma que tiene la isla).


----------



## Mowgli

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Sara;
> 
> Soy español y es lo que he oido de los mejicanos...¿¿algún "guate" en el forum que nos resuelva la duda del GOGER??
> 
> Tomás


 
Yo soy mexicano, y si, coger tiene ambos significados, puede ser lo que haces con tu chava o simplemente tomar algo, ( nunca tomar de beber).
No tengan miedo de usar coger con el sentido de tomar algo, no creo que alguien que no les tenga la suficiente confianza llegue a hacer bromas con el otro sentido. Asi que cojan sus maletas y visiten Mexico!!


----------



## adolfocharlie

Amigos,
This is interesting. Some points, "Coger" en España es "tomar"en toda América Latina como se ha dicho, no obstante, se conoce el significado, y ningún Español será mal interpretado, ni siquiera molestado en ambientes "prolijos". Las bromas suaves estarán presentes. 
El doble sentido se usa mucho, es verdad. Es así que cualquier cosa que signifique introducir "algo" dentro de otra cosa, puede ameritar una sonrisa suspicaz o comentario jocoso, no obstante debe existir alguna familiaridad o simpatía inmediata entre esos individuos, de lo contrario, se considera un abuso o exceso de confianza, cuando no falta de respeto.
Gracias por sus aportes, saludos.
Adolfo


----------



## swift_precision

One observation to add to the thread regarding the words "awesome" and "excellent" as it pertains to their use in America.  Coming from a young adult (and of course I can not speak for all young adults) these words are _rarely_ used in everyday conversation.  So many young adults these days are influenced by the media especially as it pertains to the music industry and _especially _ regarding hip-hop music.  Many of these words that foreigners have observed Americans saying only apply to a small sect of the population.  The word "rad" or "radical" is archaic as it applies to its use among young people. These days it is used more in the political context than to describe  how good the quality of something is.

I believe the word "homie" is mostly used on the west coast as one member was saying; it is rarely used here in midwest, south, or in east coast slang.  This has been an excellent discussion.  Very good idea.


----------



## Augusto-Cesar

*Salve!!! *

Creo que se exagera cuando uno dice que en México no se puede decir coger o que en en España o Argentina no sep puede decir ni esto ni aquello... se sobreentiende que cuando una persona escribe en buen español (el estándar) todos entienden. Por supuesto que no me voy a parar en medio de una plaza en México y gritar, alguien me cogió el bus, obviamente la _*vox populi*_ en dicho país dictaría lo contrario, pero el que entiende español sabe que si lee un libro o un periódico y se encuentra con la palabra "coger" escrita en España o Argentina o Nicaragua o Cuba o cualsea el país, que significa agarrar algo, tomar algo, de hecho son todos sinónimos. Creo que la diferencia está en que la gente que lo escuche está acostumbrada a decirlo de una manera pero el significado sigue siendo igual según la definición del idioma. La misma cosa en inglés de Inglaterra y EE.UU. si allá alguien dice, ''he smoked a fag'' se entiende que la palabra ''fag'' es ''cigarrillo'' en la jerga inglesa y si un estadounidense lo escucha, por supuesto que va a causar risa porque al estadounidense puede significar ''homosexual'', pero no quiere decir que la persona inglesa no va a ser entendida. Creo que el que es educado y ha recibido cierta instrucción del idioma sobreentiende que se refiere a un cigarrillo y no a un ''homosexual'' según el contexto del término usado (despectivo o no) en inglés de los EE.UU. Pero no se puede censurar una palabra u otra sólo porque un grupo de personas lo interpreta o le da un significado distinto al estándar.

Vuestro imperator,

*Augusto-César Imperator *


----------



## Marduke

Totalmente de acuerdo con mi Imperator!


----------



## ElaHuguet

*COJONES (por Arturo Pérez-Reverte)*

Ahora me explico las quejas de los extranjeros por sus dificultades con nuestras acepciones.


Un ejemplo de la riqueza del lenguaje castellano es el número y acepciones de una simple palabra, como puede se la muy conocida y frecuentemente utilizada referencia a los atributos masculinos, "cojones".

Si va acompañada de un numeral, tiene significados distintos según el número utilizado. Así, "uno" significa "caro o costoso" (valía un cojón), "dos" significa "valentía" (tiene dos cojones), "tres" significa "desprecio" (me importa tres cojones), un número muy grande, más "par" significa dificultad" (lograrlo me costó mil pares de cojones).


*De las reglas del foro:* No web pages or copyrighted or plagiarized content may be inserted into WordReference posts. Minor fair use excerpts from dictionaries such as a definition/translation or two is permitted. Other quotes of *less than one paragraph (4 sentences)* are permitted as well. All other forms of inserted content from press releases, newsletters, web pages, or any other copyrighted content placed into messages will be removed without exception.* A link to the content is acceptable and appropriate.* 

*Podéis ver el texto completo en varios sitios, inclusive:*
http://www.cs.nott.ac.uk/~pni/Jumble/Humour/riqueza-castellano.html

_Pensé que era apto poner aquí el discurso de Perez-Reverte a su entrada en la RAE.  _

_Saludos, Ela_


----------



## Afrodeeziak

basurero said:
			
		

> Other slang for "to have sex":
> to nail, to penetrate, to get it on, to play hide and go seek behind the zipper, to do IT, to pump rumps... and the list goes on.




The way to know if you are fluent in English, if it is your second language, is to be able to say "to have sex" in a new way, with no coorelation to sex. 

If you can control your tone and expression correctly, anything can mean "to have sex"

So... have you balanced her check book?
Has she soaked your dishes?
Has she weeded your garden?


----------



## Augusto-Cesar

Salve!

Mi sobrina de 8 años me acaba de preguntar qué significa la palabra "cojones" y pensó que era algo comestible porque le sonaba a "tostones". ¡Que chistoso! Nos ha puesto ha reír a todos en mi casa. Nunca supe que la palabra esa se usase de esa forma. Mi familia viene de distintos lugares del mundo hispano, mi cuñada es de Nicaragua y me dice que no se usa tal palabra , y yo tampoco la uso. No sé si en Latinoamérica se use tanto como en España o si se use del todo... eso sólo se lo he oído a los cubanos.

Vuestro imperator,

*Augusto-César

*PS: El que no sabe lo que es un tostón, el tostón es una rodaja de plátano verde (no me refiero a la banana/el banano) que ha sido aplastada y frita. ¡SON RIQUÍSIMOS! Si venís por Miami de vacaciones me tenéis que mandar un mensajito y os llevaré a comer comida cubana, nicaragüense y colombiana (mis favoritas).


----------



## Terry Mount

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Se distingue a un norteamericano cuando oyes decir: "very unique " y "awesome".
> 
> Atención para los que utilizais español:
> 
> COGER = to fuck in Mexico...is Spain is as simple as TO TAKE: COGER UN TAXI what in Mex. would be TOMAR UN TAXI.
> 
> This is the first thing as spaniard should know as soon as he/she set the foot in "el D.F" (in Argentina is more or less the sae...I think).
> 
> ME COJO A MI CHICA Y LA LLEVO A PASEAR....ja,ja,ja
> 
> Saludos


 
Espero que no sea de mal gusto contarles una anécdota...

En un restaurante, algunos amigos de varios países y yo comentábamos las diferencias en el español hablado en los distintos países y regiones.  Claro que surgió el tema del uso de 'coger' ... y después de muchas opiniones sobre la palabra y numerosas comparaciones de su uso, el español que estaba presente dijo: "¡Bueno, en España lo cogemos todo!"  Claro que todos los demás se echaron a reír a carcajadas.


----------



## Terry Mount

to shag ... en Inglaterra se refiere al acto sexual.  En el sudeste de EE.UU. (quizás en otras regiones), el "shag" es un tipo de baile que se originó en las playas de las Carolinas (muy popular todavía por aquí)...y siempre se asocia con lo que se llama "beach music" (música de la playa).


----------



## jose23morales

Augusto-Cesar said:
			
		

> Salve!
> *Augusto-César*
> 
> PS: El que no sabe lo que es un tostón, el tostón es una rodaja de plátano verde (no me refiero a la banana/el banano) que ha sido aplastada y frita. ¡SON RIQUÍSIMOS! Si venís por Miami de vacaciones me tenéis que mandar un mensajito y os llevaré a comer comida cubana, nicaragüense y colombiana (mis favoritas).


 
En México mucho tiempo se utilizo la palabra tostón para definir a la moneda de 50 centavos, que en aquellos entonces era de cobre por lo que hoy se usa en calo; para hablar acerca de los pezones.

Obvio en decir que esto es en jerga, calo o entre gente de confianza.

Lo único que agregare ha esta excelente y muy divertida trama con respecto a coger es que yo puedo y he hecho en algún momento; bromear acerca de recoger pero con mis amigos que frecuento desde hace mas de diez años. Con mi jefe en el trabajo digo coger y/o recoger sin problema alguno, todo depende de la situacion y el lugar. Aunque vaya no me imagino a mi mismo hablándole calo a mi jefe que por muy joven que sea, estamos en un lugar de trabajo y las cosas van mas enserio.

La verdad esta trama es muy buena, me hace pensar acerca de la diversidad del español y claro de todos los idiomas, aquí en México (de donde soy y actualmente donde vivo) tenemos tanta riqueza en cuanto expresiones variando de estado a estado y de región a región dentro de los estados. Hemos formado tal variedad incluso fuera de nuestras fronteras.

En USA cuando viví un tiempo en California, solía escuchar cosas como vamonos pa' tras, llámame pa' tras y cosas así que son perfectamente entendibles por el come back o call me back simple traducción literal.

Pero que risa el dia que alguien de Michoacán que llevaba 10 años viviendo en California me pregunto que si yo no *ponchaba* en el trabajo y mala suerte para el haberlo dicho a un Mexicano recién llegado procedente de la gran tenochtitlan educado en el calo y jerga de los barrios bajos(aunque no suelo usarlo comúnmente se alburear) y pues lo tome en el sentido sexual a lo que le conteste: Pues claro que poncho pero no invito. El lo tomo muy mal, como si lo estuviera ofendiendo, hasta me dejo de hablar ese dia, al siguiente pues le pedí una disculpa sin saber porque y me dijo que por eso le enojaba hablar con los chilangos; así nos dicen a los de la ciudad de México; porque todo lo tomábamos a albur. Ya después me explico que ponchar era marcar entrada y salida por lo de punch in y punch out.

También escuche a alguien que me pregunto que donde había agarrado una calculadora que yo traía ese día, le conteste que la agarre de mi cajón en la casa, pero vaya sorpresa que el se refería a que donde la había comprado.

En fin, muchas cosas que he podido escuchar en mi corta vida y que hoy o me hacen sonreír o me hacen hasta reír.

suerte


----------



## prtgm

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Sara;
> 
> Soy español y es lo que he oido de los mejicanos...¿¿algún "guate" en el forum que nos resuelva la duda del GOGER??
> 
> Tomás


Soy mexicana y efectivamente coger es..., pero si lo dices inocentemente, significa lo que es: tomar = que en España. Los niños usan coger y no pasa nada! Los adultos, pues... usen mejor tomar o agarrar.


----------



## Stoichkov8

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Based on an exchange in another thread, I offer some words and phrases that should be avoided by non-native speakers of English. Some of these are offensive in that they are ugly, while others are simply stupid. Among the latter are some phrases and words used with unfortunate frequency in the U.S.
> 
> I hope that the list will be expanded by colleagues in the U.K., Canada, Australia, New Zealand, and other English speaking nations.
> 
> If you are sensitive or prudish, please read no further. Some of these may be offensive.
> 
> *Whatever! *Se usa como respuesta a cualquier comentario o pregunta. En este uso, indica que la persona que dice 'whatever!' sufre de pereza. No dice lo que realmente opina, mientras implica que el comentario o la pregunta no tiene mucha importancia.
> 
> 
> Very unique=muy único. Lógicamente es una bobada, pero mis compatriotas lo dicen muy a menudo. ¿Tal vez sean los mismos que apoyan a Bush?
> 
> Dickhead=capullo
> 
> SOL- no es 'sol', y se pronuncia con los nombres de las tres letras. Indica que alguien está en una situación sin remedio. [shit out of luck]
> 
> 
> Ya Jacinta, te toca.


 
"capullo" lol Te has quedado corto


----------



## Stoichkov8

Terry Mount said:
			
		

> Espero que no sea de mal gusto contarles una anécdota...
> 
> En un restaurante, algunos amigos de varios países y yo comentábamos las diferencias en el español hablado en los distintos países y regiones. Claro que surgió el tema del uso de 'coger' ... y después de muchas opiniones sobre la palabra y numerosas comparaciones de su uso, el español que estaba presente dijo: "¡Bueno, en España lo cogemos todo!" Claro que todos los demás se echaron a reír a carcajadas.


 
lol!Es que en España somos unos sementales


----------



## Stoichkov8

adolfocharlie said:
			
		

> Amigos,
> This is interesting. Some points, "Coger" en España es "tomar"en toda América Latina como se ha dicho, no obstante, se conoce el significado, y ningún Español será mal interpretado, ni siquiera molestado en ambientes "prolijos". Las bromas suaves estarán presentes.
> El doble sentido se usa mucho, es verdad. Es así que cualquier cosa que signifique introducir "algo" dentro de otra cosa, puede ameritar una sonrisa suspicaz o comentario jocoso, no obstante debe existir alguna familiaridad o simpatía inmediata entre esos individuos, de lo contrario, se considera un abuso o exceso de confianza, cuando no falta de respeto.
> Gracias por sus aportes, saludos.
> Adolfo


 
Decimos "pillar" para decir "get"


----------



## Gustavoang

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> COGER = to fuck in Mexico...is Spain is as simple as TO TAKE: COGER UN TAXI what in Mex. would be TOMAR UN TAXI.


In Venezuela both meanings are used.


----------



## Laia

Augusto-Cesar said:
			
		

> Salve!
> 
> Mi sobrina de 8 años me acaba de preguntar qué significa la palabra "cojones" y pensó que era algo comestible porque le sonaba a "tostones". ¡Que chistoso! Nos ha puesto ha reír a todos en mi casa. Nunca supe que la palabra esa se usase de esa forma. Mi familia viene de distintos lugares del mundo hispano, mi cuñada es de Nicaragua y me dice que no se usa tal palabra , y yo tampoco la uso. No sé si en Latinoamérica se use tanto como en España o si se use del todo... eso sólo se lo he oído a los cubanos.
> 
> Vuestro imperator,
> 
> *Augusto-César*
> 
> PS: El que no sabe lo que es un tostón, el tostón es una rodaja de plátano verde (no me refiero a la banana/el banano) que ha sido aplastada y frita. ¡SON RIQUÍSIMOS! Si venís por Miami de vacaciones me tenéis que mandar un mensajito y os llevaré a comer comida cubana, nicaragüense y colombiana (mis favoritas).


 
jejeje... no puedes sobrevivir 2 días en España sin saber lo que significa _cojones..._ (ni _coño_, ni _joder_, etc...) Decimos muchas palabrotas y generalmente no nos escandalizamos (a ver, todo tiene su límite... tampoco me entendais mal... jeje). De hecho, a mi me parece un poco rídiculo (una pijada, vaya) que escribais los tacos con asteriscos (en vez de _fuck_, f***) jajaja no hace falta ser tan delicado, hombreeee!!!


----------



## Lucy 2

Si, Maeron. Lo mismo con la palabra "idiota"("idiot" en inglés). Aún me acuerdo de la primera vez que metí la pata con esta palabra. En inglés, " you idiot" es como decir "tontito", incluso puede ser cariñoso, según el tono de voz. Pero no lo digas a nadie en España!


----------



## Laia

Lucy 2 said:
			
		

> Si, Maeron. Lo mismo con la palabra "idiota"("idiot" en inglés). Aún me acuerdo de la primera vez que metí la pata con esta palabra. En inglés, " you idiot" es como decir "tontito", incluso puede ser cariñoso, según el tono de voz. Pero no lo digas a nadie en España!


 
Un insulto cariñoso puede ser "cabrón"... "que cabrón eres!!" (cabronazo, cabroncete...)


----------



## Gustavoang

Augusto-Cesar said:
			
		

> Salve!
> 
> Mi sobrina de 8 años me acaba de preguntar qué significa la palabra "cojones" y pensó que era algo comestible porque le sonaba a "tostones". ¡Que chistoso! Nos ha puesto ha reír a todos en mi casa. Nunca supe que la palabra esa se usase de esa forma. Mi familia viene de distintos lugares del mundo hispano, mi cuñada es de Nicaragua y me dice que no se usa tal palabra , y yo tampoco la uso. No sé si en Latinoamérica se use tanto como en España o si se use del todo... eso sólo se lo he oído a los cubanos.
> 
> Vuestro imperator,
> 
> *Augusto-César
> 
> *PS: El que no sabe lo que es un tostón, el tostón es una rodaja de plátano verde (no me refiero a la banana/el banano) que ha sido aplastada y frita. ¡SON RIQUÍSIMOS! Si venís por Miami de vacaciones me tenéis que mandar un mensajito y os llevaré a comer comida cubana, nicaragüense y colombiana (mis favoritas).


En Venezuela usamos "bolas", que equivale a "cojones" y evidentemente también es una mala palabra.

Una frase grosera y bastante común en mi país con esa palabra es: "Tú si tienes bolas!"

Sin embargo, si deseas usar "bolas" o "cojones" pero te parecen muy groseras, puedes decir "*VOL*untad"; es un juego de palabras y tienes que hacer énfasis en las tres primeras letras de "voluntad" para que parezca que quieras decir "bolas". Por ejemplo: "Tú si tienes *VOL*untad!"

Esta frase se usa cuando otra persona te dice o propone algo en lo que tú sales perdiendo y ella ganando. También puedes usar: "Vas a volar, cuidado con los cables!" o "Tú si eres pila!".

Saludos!


----------



## hsam

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Based on an exchange in another thread, I offer some words and phrases that should be avoided by non-native speakers of English. Some of these are offensive in that they are ugly, while others are simply stupid. Among the latter are some phrases and words used with unfortunate frequency in the U.S.
> 
> I hope that the list will be expanded by colleagues in the U.K., Canada, Australia, New Zealand, and other English speaking nations.
> 
> If you are sensitive or prudish, please read no further. Some of these may be offensive.
> 
> *Whatever! *Se usa como respuesta a cualquier comentario o pregunta. En este uso, indica que la persona que dice 'whatever!' sufre de pereza. No dice lo que realmente opina, mientras implica que el comentario o la pregunta no tiene mucha importancia.
> 
> 
> Very unique=muy único. Lógicamente es una bobada, pero mis compatriotas lo dicen muy a menudo. ¿Tal vez sean los mismos que apoyan a Bush?
> 
> Dickhead=capullo
> 
> SOL- no es 'sol', y se pronuncia con los nombres de las tres letras. Indica que alguien está en una situación sin remedio. [shit out of luck]
> 
> 
> Ya Jacinta, te toca.


In the UK I've never heard SOL and I wouldn't say that "very unique" is bad. If anyone's interested here is a list things I wouldn't say in England:

1. Whatever! - as well!!! In England we have this culture thing called a 
chav which is someone from the lower classes (to cut a 
long story short) and this is a "chav catchphrase" as is....

2. Dunno

3. Wicked - this adjective drives people insane (where I'm from at least)

4. Bosting - this really weird adjective you hear in the Birmingham area, 
with the local accent it sounds horrendous 

5. phat - dangerous because it's pronounced like the word "fat". You say 
"You're phat" meaning "You're great" and you're likely to be 
misunderstood as saying "You're fat" ~ quite different!

6. blinging - whoever made up this adjective needs to be shot

7. Burberry - this is the word that will get you immediately alienated from 
everyone (especially if you confess you have some of the 
stuff)

8. ain't - basically people say this when they're uneducated and are trying 
to say "have not"

9. double negatives ~ e.g. I ain't got no shoes - not attractive

Hope these will save you all much embarassment in the future.

Hoz


----------



## ElenaofTroy

lauranazario dijo que en PR se diría: ¡qué cojones! para alguien que ha hecho algo indebido y atrevido. En México se utiliza mucho la expresión: ¡Qué huevos tan azules! implicando exactamente lo mismo. 

Por otro lado, los significados de la palabra cabrón en México pueden interpretarse exactamente igual que en Puerto Rico, dependiendo del contexto.


----------



## ElenaofTroy

Artrella said:
			
		

> En Argentina usamos el término "macanudo" o "genial" o "bárbaro" para expresar acuerdo entre dos personas o decir que algo es muy bueno.
> 
> " Esta mina es macanuda " = Esta mujer es muy buena.
> 
> 
> "-Te encuentro a la salida de la oficina.
> -Sí, macanudo.  Te veo allá"
> 
> Según parece, esto es una mala palabra ( o algo grosero ) en México. Así me contaron, por lo menos. Si es así, fijense las diferencias tan grandes que hay entre las dos palabras.
> 
> Saludos argentinos a todos los foreros, Art



En México la palabra macanudo o macanuda no es una grosería, simplemente no la empleamos en nuestro lenguaje cotidiano. Cuando la escuchamos pensamos en Argentina, que es el país con el que casi todos la conectamos.


----------



## Christian

If you never say "fuck" in English in your entire life you will be regarded as a person of quality. 

And when you die, that will be the first pragraph of your obituary. 

John Smith, 89, died yesterday without ever once using the most common English expression of dismay, anger and frustration.

 A crowd of 10,000 gathered by his bedside for the final adieu, and his accomplishment was celebrated with an hour-long TV special.

Smith told friend he just thought the word was vulgar. "There are so many other words in English," he said. "Why have so many words if you only use one?" Life without the word, he said, was very agreeable. "Try it," he recommended to everyone. "See if it doesnt change the way you think".

A large statue was unveiled today in his honor, bearing the inscription:

   JOHN SMITH
NEVER SAID FUCK


----------



## clarilla

Hola.

En Uruguay enchufe significa la parte de un electrodoméstico que va en el tomacorrientes de la pared, simple y llanamente.
"Me levanté a una mina o un tipo", quiere decir que la/lo conquisté y estuve con ella/el, depende de la edad puede querer decir que la conquista llegó a la cama.  

Saludos
clarilla


----------



## Lindsey547

Bonjour..

This helps me out alot! Whenever I go to a different country since I'm belle! I'll know what guys are saying about me.


----------



## albita09

Learning said:
			
		

> Hola!
> Awesome qué significa exactamente y en qué contextos se usa? Es una palabra grosera?
> Explicadme please


 
Siempre la he traducido como "cojonudo". NO se si es una palabrota no.
Do we swear when saying "awesome"?


----------



## Paul Wessen

This discussion brings to my mind an anecdote about the differences of opinion that abound when referring to _forbidden words...  _This anecdote comes out of the word-usage of the thirties, but the message is the same:

Old Lady (speaking to her granddaughter:  "Now dear, there are two words that I want you to promise that you will never use.  One is _swell_ and the other is _awful_.

Child:   "OK, grandma, I promise.  What are the two words? 


-----------  Paul


----------



## Paul Wessen

FROM  CUCHUFLETE:
 Very unique=muy único. Lógicamente es una bobada, pero mis compatriotas lo dicen muy a menudo. ¿Tal vez sean los mismos que apoyan a Bush?

========================================== 

I just came across this interesting thread, so I suppose it must be dead now.  But I have a question about the original post...

I was surprised to read the political reference/slur. Was I mistaken in assuming that political opinions are probihited on this forum????

----------------  Paul


----------



## Lindsey547

awesome - great!

that's not a swear word. i hope that helps you!


----------



## Cecilio

Historia verídica:

Unas estudiantes inglesas estaban en un piso en Sevilla, y tenían un problema: habían aparecido cucarachas en la cocina. Estaban un día hablando con el dueño del piso, intentando encontrar soluciones al problema, y entonces una de ellas dijo:

"¿Por qué no echamos un polvo debajo de la nevera?"

A lo cual, el dueño del piso respondió sorprendido: "¿Debajo de la nevera?"

Seguro que los españoles de este foro han cogido el chiste. ¿Y nuestros amigos americanos?


----------



## ampurdan

Yo lo he cogido, pero alguno de nuestros amigos americanos no sabrán por dónde "agarrarlo" para "cogerlo", quizá debajo de la nevera...


----------



## kennytimes2

[/quote]¿Y nuestros amigos americanos?[/quote]

ni idea.

para mi es "underneath the refigerator.


----------



## ampurdan

Kennytimes, cuando Cecilio decía americanos, creo que se refería a la gente del continente americano que habla español (people from the Americas).


----------



## gisele73

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Historia verídica:
> 
> Unas estudiantes inglesas estaban en un piso en Sevilla, y tenían un problema: habían aparecido cucarachas en la cocina. Estaban un día hablando con el dueño del piso, intentando encontrar soluciones al problema, y entonces una de ellas dijo:
> 
> "¿Por qué no echamos un polvo debajo de la nevera?"
> 
> A lo cual, el dueño del piso respondió sorprendido: "¿Debajo de la nevera?"
> 
> Seguro que los españoles de este foro han cogido el chiste. ¿Y nuestros amigos americanos?


 
Por supuesto que lo entendí, "la capté al toque", como decimos en el Perú...jejeje.

La única diferencia es que nosotros no decimos "echarse un polvo", sino "tirarse un polvo" o "meterse un polvo"...jejeje


----------



## sendai

> Seguro que los españoles de este foro han cogido el chiste. ¿Y
> nuestros amigos americanos?


Algunos sí lo captamos. 





> para
> mi es "underneath the refigerator.


La chica quiso decir "why don't we sprinkle a powder under the fridge?" Pero lo que dijo era "why don't we have sex under the fridge?".


----------



## jdenson

Learning said:
			
		

> Hola!
> Awesome qué significa exactamente y en qué contextos se usa? Es una palabra grosera?
> Explicadme please


Hi Learning,
For a long time _awesome_ has meant _amazing; inspiring awe, admiration, _or_ wonder. _"The Rocky Mountains are awesome (amazing, wonderous) in their majesty and beauty". The word is often used today, by lovers of trendy speech, to mean _good_. 
"Dude, I got a new video game." "Dude, that's awesome."

It's a perfectly good word.

JD


----------



## jdenson

hsam said:
			
		

> In the UK I've never heard SOL and I wouldn't say that "very unique" is bad.
> 
> Hi hsam,
> V_ery unique_ is wrong because it makes no sense. _Unique _means _one, one-of-a-kind, the only one._ It makes no sense to say _it's very one-of-a-kind_; it either is or it isn't. There are lots of ways to say _very rare_ in English.
> 
> JD


----------



## jdenson

Christian said:
			
		

> If you never say "fuck" in English in your entire life you will be regarded as a person of quality.
> 
> And when you die, that will be the first pragraph of your obituary.
> 
> John Smith, 89, died yesterday without ever once using the most common English expression of dismay, anger and frustration.
> 
> A crowd of 10,000 gathered by his bedside for the final adieu, and his accomplishment was celebrated with an hour-long TV special.
> 
> Smith told friend he just thought the word was vulgar. "There are so many other words in English," he said. "Why have so many words if you only use one?" Life without the word, he said, was very agreeable. "Try it," he recommended to everyone. "See if it doesnt change the way you think".
> 
> A large statue was unveiled today in his honor, bearing the inscription:
> 
> JOHN SMITH
> NEVER SAID FUCK


Hi Christian,
I'm sending your wonderful post to several friends. Maybe they'll learn something from it.

JD


----------



## hsam

jdenson said:
			
		

> hsam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the UK I've never heard SOL and I wouldn't say that "very unique" is bad.
> 
> Hi hsam,
> V_ery unique_ is wrong because it makes no sense. _Unique _means _one, one-of-a-kind, the only one._ It makes no sense to say _it's very one-of-a-kind_; it either is or it isn't. There are lots of ways to say _very rare_ in English.
> 
> JD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i suppose you'd say "really unique" or even "vintage" in england (if talking about clothes) but to be fair if you said that it wouldn't be a problem unless it's different in the states. im sure people i know in london often say "very one-of-a-kind" if referring to somebody who's a bit odd!!
> 
> thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## jdenson

omeyas said:
			
		

> _fag_. a fag retains the traditional definition of a pile of sticks.
> 
> That's faggot, which is also a term for maricón.
> Faggot-
> A bundle of sticks and branches bound together
> Offensive terms for an openly homosexual man
> 
> _Ok, you Brits, jump in with some more here. This is fun!_
> 
> What you describe as a "fanny bag", is a "bum bag" here.    The word "fanny" has a much different meaning here! Go careful!


Hi omeyas,
I was recently informed by a Honduran friend that what you call call a "bum bag" and we call a "fanny pack" is "un mariconero" in Honduras.

JD


----------



## ampurdan

Which is the relation between a bundle of sticks and branches bound together and an openly homosexual man?


----------



## jdenson

mddb said:
			
		

> Going back to "Shut up": if that is a rude expression, how do you politely ask someone to stop talking? "Be quiet"?


Would you please not talk?
Would you mind not talking?
Would you be so kind as to refrain from talking? (rarely heard outside Buckingham Palace)

JD


----------



## jdenson

sendai said:
			
		

> Me van a castigar por contradecir a un moderador?
> 
> Sobre este tema, el diccionario Webster dice lo siguiente:


Hi sendai,
The problem here is that you've quoted from a dictionary that has abdicated all responsiblilty for giving guidance and does nothing more than tell what people (even the least knowledgable) say. Let's see what a real dictionary, The Random House Dictionary of the English Language (unabridged), says:
unique 1. existing as the only one or as the sole example; single; solitary in type or characteristics 2. having no like or equal; standing alone in quality 3. impossible to duplicate within a stated or implied scope 4. limited in occurrence to a given class, situation, or area 5. limited to a simple outcome or result; without alternative possibilities 6. the embodiment of unique characteristics.

And this from Modern American Usage (Wilson Follett):
*absolute words. *Some words defy comparison or degree; they denote what is superlative or complete, and they must be handled accordingly. The most familiar example is _unique_: something can be _almost unique _(near but not the real thing) but not _very unique _or _even more unique_.

And from Between You and I, A Little Book of Bad English (James Cochrane):
Something is _unique_ if it is the sole existing example of its type. The word derives from the Latin _unicus_, meaning óne and only'. A thing can therefore be _quite unique_ or perhaps even _almost unique_, but it is to misuse a valuable word to say _very unique_, _more unique_, _remarkable unique_ etc.

JD


----------



## henapen

I love this thread   Hours of fun....

Thought I would add a few little pet words of my own...

To defecate - cut off some arse rope; drop the kids off at the pool; lay some deep sea cable

to masturbate - do the five finger shuffle; rape the right hand; pay a visit to Mrs Palm and her five lovely daughters

To vomit - drive the big white bus; do some pavement pizza

Among young people in England there are a series of words used to express positive or negative opinions (much in the vein of bad meaning good etc)

sick = very very good
dark  = cool
dry = unpleasant; unfair
dread = nasty

One of the most interesting recently adopted words in England is ''chav'' to mean a ''common person'' - generally used as a term of contempt towards young men (and women) who dress in hooded tops and Burberry caps and who are often quite poor.  It is similar to ''pikey'' which means gypsy.  As for the provenance of this word I have been told it means ''young man'' in Romany - but I suspect it is simply taken from ''chaval'' in Spanish. Any thoughts?

keep up the good work folks


----------



## mariposita

"Chav"--that's interesting that this word has entered into English usage. 

Chaval in Spanish comes from _chavale, _a caló (gitano) word. Here in Madrid it is used very widely--in an affectionate way--to mean "little kid" or "little guy."


----------



## henapen

mariposita said:
			
		

> "Chav"--that's interesting that this word has entered into English usage.



In fact it is probably the word of the moment 

http://www.chavworld.co.uk/chav.htm


----------



## tmoore

Puede alguien aclararme esto ? Hace unos años conoci a una chica Chilena, y cuando le dije "Sandra, que Guapa estas" me miro con una cara algo rara y al preguntarle yo si habia dicho algo incorrecto , se sonrio y me contesto que la palabra guapa en Chile tenia un distinto significado del guapa que usamos en España



En otra nota , tampoco habia oido lo de mejillon, pero tengo una amiga sevillana que le llama la "almejilla" bueno en realidad ella dice la armejiya


----------



## ampurdan

Si alguien está constipado, que no se le ocurra traducirlo literalmente en inglés por "I am constipated"... Sí, las dos son enfermedades leves, pero de partes del cuerpo muy distintas...


----------



## henapen

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Si alguien está constipado, que no se le ocurra traducirlo literalmente en inglés por "I am constipated"... Sí, las dos son enfermedades leves, pero de partes del cuerpo muy distintas...



it's very interesting because we will often speak of a 'streaming cold' as well as being 'blocked up' when we have a cold.

the opposite of constipation of course is 'to have the shits' - often encountered after a particularly hot curry, when one may end up with 'an arse like a Japanese flag'


----------



## Soy Yo

Here we say "constipated" for bowels.  We have the "runs" for the opposite...also undertand and say depending on "audience" "have the shits."

We say "congested" (congestion), "stopped up" or "stuffed up" for colds.


----------



## Moody

to be piss is like you are piss, you are nothing., you are scum..whereas to be pissed is like you are really mad about something, you are fired up , you are hot!        Hope this helps!


----------



## hsam

Moody said:
			
		

> to be piss is like you are piss, you are nothing., you are scum..whereas to be pissed is like you are really mad about something, you are fired up , you are hot! Hope this helps!


 
being pissed is also when your drunk!!!


----------



## aurilla

En Puerto Rico, "bicho" es el órgano sexual masculino. 
Tampoco le decimos a los viejos que estan "chocha" o "chocho" pq las dos significan el órgano sexual femenino.

En México la expresión "Que madre" es positiva, entiendo que significa que buena está. Acá es un insulto, significa "que (maldita) madre (tienes)", como decir que "Hijo de P**a eres"


----------



## aurilla

Here's another from Puerto Rico: 

The word for "duck" is also used to refer to homosexuals = "pato" / "pata" 

the fish known as "red snapper", "chillo" is slang for "lover" (referring to a man). A woman who is somebody's lover is called a "chilla". It's usually used in reference to adultery. 

"Joder" has a much stronger connotation than it does in Span. For us, it's the equivalent of "follar".

"Meter" would be considered vulgar. It has the same connotation as "coger" in other countries.


----------



## AnitaBau

En Colombia las palabras generalmente tienen doble sentido, pero usualmente el sentido que uno quiera darle depende de la conversación que se esté teniendo. Por ejemplo, algunos adultos consideran ciertas palabras como groserías, sin embargo, hacen parte de la jerga de los jovenes. Incluso ciertas groserías han perdido su intensidad que se hace necesario colocarle números (doble, triple) para aumentar su nivel. 

Ahora, en España es cierto que se es muy fresco con las palabras, pero en Colombia se mantienen como groserías y no se mencionan (las que hacen parte de esta lista son cojones, culo).


----------



## Soy Yo

hsam said:
			
		

> being pissed is also when your drunk!!!


 
Since I never get pissed in US or in England, I believe that "pissed" = "drunk" in England only.  In US, it means "angry, irritated, etc." and is often used with "off".  "Boy, I am really pissed!  My brother put a dent in the fender of my car!"  or "Boy, I am really pissed off!  Etc."

"That really pisses me off!"


----------



## henapen

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> Since I never get pissed in US or in England, I believe that "pissed" = "drunk" in England only.  In US, it means "angry, irritated, etc." and is often used with "off".  "Boy, I am really pissed!  My brother put a dent in the fender of my car!"  or "Boy, I am really pissed off!  Etc."
> 
> "That really pisses me off!"



 you're right - what is worth mentioning is that *to be pissed* can only ever mean to be drunk in the UK, while in the states you can used pissed or pissed off to represent being annoyed (we only use pissed off for annoyance).

i.e. for us, *pissed* and *pissed off* have completely different meanings!


----------



## joseluisblanco

jacinta said:
			
		

> Por favor, quiero (nesecito) entender bien el uso de:
> 
> joder, jodido
> chingar, chingado
> 
> ¿son iguales? Y, puto, con hombre. Entiendo puta.


 
joder, jodido
I had once a discussion/argued with a salesman in Manhattan, who was a swindler, a con man; he was laughing at me because y wanted my money back and when I insisted he said to me "You're fucking me!" I thougth something about sex, but later on I understood the meaning for "you're trying to take advantage on me, to cheat me"

that's the same meaning in spanish. Joder es molestar, fastidiar, etc.
Por extensión, también engañar, estafar.
You may be jodido if you are broken (w/o money)

chingar,chingado _en Argentina no se utiliza y no sé su significado_

puto
con hombre significa homosexual, gay (despective)


----------



## joseluisblanco

Acerca de coger en Argentina,
eso es siempre-siempre _to fuck_. He visto a un cocinero español en TV que, pobre, se desesperaba por no poder "coger" las cosas que utilizaba en su labor; entonces decía _agarro esto, agarramos aquello._ Este verbo es un poco torpe para utilizarlo todo el tiempo; aquí se utiliza _tomar _(que también significa aquí beber), _tomá esta lapicera, tomo estas tenazas._
Agarrá se dice cuando hay apremio, _¡agarrá el salvavidas!_, y así todo para no decir coger...


----------



## Kevyn_Arnold

gms said:
			
		

> En argentina:
> coger = to fuck (we never use as "to take")
> concha = pussy


Perú 
Tirar = Tener relaciones sexuales 
Cachar = Tener relaciones sexuales
Comer = Tener relaciones sexuales 
Pendejo = Vivo, inteligente, audaz, el que se las sabe todas
Empujar = Comer 
Papear = Comer
Caña = Automóvil
Latear = Caminar sin hacer nada en especial
Vieja(o) = Mamá, papá
Flaca = Enamorada
Cuero = Chica o chico bastante atractivo 

Luego pongo más


----------



## henapen

Kevyn_Arnold said:
			
		

> Perú
> 
> Vieja(o) = Mamá, papá



In England we sometimes speak of parents as "the olds"

father = the old man
mother = the old lady / the old biddy

old people are often called "old farts"


----------



## Soy Yo

In the US, "the old biddy," "that old biddy" is more likely to be used for an unpleasant woman who is not your mother...like a middle-aged (or older) school teacher who is really crotchety and she doesn't like you and you don't like her.


----------



## Denise29

¿Alguien tiene una idea de que quiere decir alguien cuando dice en inglés "eat dessert", pero refiriéndose en una manera sexual?


----------



## Soy Yo

Tengo una idea pero no estoy seguro ... y por eso no me atrevo a decir lo que estoy pensando.   Otra persona te lo dirá.


----------



## Denise29

ok no hay problema, gracias


----------



## ampurdan

henapen said:
			
		

> the opposite of constipation of course is 'to have the shits' - often encountered after a particularly hot curry, when one may end up with 'an arse like a Japanese flag'


 
Well, "te han dejado el culo como la bandera de Japón" has a different meaning in Spain Spanish. It alludes at the fact that someone has somehow taken advantage of you, but using a coarse metaphore...


----------



## Angel Rubio

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> ESO, ESO QUE HAYA PAZ ENTRE LOS HERMANOS LATINOAMERICANOS (coño ¡¡¡ parezco Zapatero)
> 
> COÑO: Otra bonita expresión sin la cúal uno no puede circular por España
> 
> Saludos al Novato juarense y a Lady


 
Efectivamente, es una palabra sin la que ningún español puede circular por España. Distínguense dos categorías, los que siempre la tienen en la boca y las que siempre la tienen entre las piernas.

Por cierto que lo del coño me recuerda de hacer una pregunta a nuestros hermanos de Hispanoamérica. ¿No se les hace muy duro comerse la concha? En España preferimos comernos lo de dentro, es decir, la almeja.


----------



## Denise29

Hi Does anyone know what does "eat dessert" means in a sexual way? 
english is not my native language so I don't understand those kind of slangs.


----------



## CatStar

Denise29 said:
			
		

> Hi Does anyone know what does "eat dessert" means in a sexual way?
> english is not my native language so I don't understand those kind of slangs.


 
Refiere al sexo oral, sobre todo de un hombre a una mujer.

Cat


----------



## Gizmo77

(Spain)

Male organ: also... nardo (Polianthes tuberosa, a kind of flower), pito (whistle), rabo (tail), cola (tail, though in SouthAmerica means butt), tranca (cudgel, also meaning being drunk) , picha, and the above mentioned . (Obviously metaphores like "Black&Decker", taladro (drill) are needless to say)

Male organ mates: Apart from cojones, huevos (eggs), pelotas (balls)

Female organ: Apart from coño, conejo (rabbit), potorro (salt pot), chichi, almeja (clam)...

Female upper mates: Besides tetas, melones, perolas (brass bowl)...

Sex: Apart from the mentioned before, as in any language any synonim for "bounce, dig..." is obviously useful.
Oral sex: 
(to male) Hacer una mamada, "tragar sable" (sabreswallowing), comer  x (change x  with any taken from the upper list )
(to woman) Bajarse/arrimarse al pilón (fountain), comer y (change y with ..... )
Self-steem: 
(men) cascarsela (crack), menearsela (shake), machacarsela (beat), "jugar a/hacer un 5 contra 1"(5 on 1), "hacerse una alemanita" (ale ale manita- go go hand), "hacerse una vara/paja/manuela" (stick/straw/female name though here related to hand -mano-)
(women) "hacerse *un* dedo" (*Be careful*--> "hacer dedo" hitchhike)

Hope it helps.

PS: A friend from Argentina told me that when he came to Asturias, got on the lift and as the door was closing, an old lady came running and, as she was wondering wheter there was room for her or not, asked: "¿Cogeremos todos?" ("coger" also means fit, have room...) .


----------



## Kevyn_Arnold

"tragar sable"???
Que buena!!!!


----------



## osloborger

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Ya debemos empezar otro hilo--lo de las palabras cotidianas que, cruzando fronteras se convierten en palabrotas.
> 
> Me acuerdo de una reunión en Bs.As. cuando dije 'enchufe' en el sentido español de tener enchufe [creo que es tener palanca para los Mexicanos]. Pues resulta que para los argentinos tiene otro significado sexual.
> 
> Gracias Tomás y Sara



mmm, nunca lo había escuchado. Soy de buenos Aires, quizás en otra región o ciudad...? 

Algunos usos graciosos que encontré.

En Colombia: cachucha (gorra con bicera, "cup"), en argentina vulgar por vagina. Muy gracioso cuando me preguntaron "me prestas tu cachucha?"

En Colombia: Una verga (algo muy bueno), en Argentina, pene o algo muy malo.

ya voy a recordar mas...

Oborg...-


----------



## Gizmo77

Everybody's throne though not King or Queen:
trono (throne), "|ir a ver/visitar| a Roca" (named after a famous toilet brand), cagadero, excusado (formal)

Releasing fury downwards using analisis:
"plantar un pino/árbol"(to plant a pine/tree), "soltar lastre/contramedidas" (ro release ballast/countermines), "hacer de vientre" (formal; Note: hacer de tripas corazón (to pluck out courage)), "irse por la pata pa'bajo" (to go "down by the legside"), abonar (to fertilize)

NOTE: "Cagar/mear fuera del tiesto": Act or speak in a way inappropiate for the issue

Relasing fury using oral expression:
"echar la pota" (to throw the pot), "potar" (comes from "pota"), "echar la raba" (to throw the squids), "rabear/rabar" (from squids), "llamar a Hugo" (to call Hugo-male name-, though with onomatopoeic origin), "echar la papilla- hasta la primera papilla" (to throw the baby food - even the first baby food)



Vomitar/echar sapos y culebras: Refer to somebody or something using swear words.


----------



## harreaza

I've heard that some nice and educated people use the word *"crap"* and it sounds offensive to my spanish ears, 'cause the word *"mier...coles"* comes to my mind immediately. Can any of the englih-speakers explain that word to me? THX


----------



## Residente Calle 13

harreaza said:
			
		

> I've heard that some nice and educated people use the word *"crap"* and it sounds offensive to my spanish ears, 'cause the word *"mier...coles"* comes to my mind immediately. Can any of the englih-speakers explain that word to me? THX


Yes. It's ironic. "Crap" means fecal matter and makes people think about feces more than even shit does. The difference in the Happy Mormon Valley is if you say "crap" in most circles, it's better, much better than "shit." You can hear "crap" on TV and it's rated G or PG. "Shit" will get you an R rating even though it's used, in many ways, to mean "stuff", "problems", or even "face."

She took half is his shit.
He's in deep shit.
Move or I'll bust your shit.

You can't use "crap" that way except perhaps the first one, at least around here. But in SLC, most people don't find that word offensive.


----------



## yequita

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Si hablamos decimos demasiadas groserías... los españoles "maltratamos " a nuestro querido idioma castellano...en America Latina se respeta más nuestro idoma común.


 
Mentira! En America Latina tambien "maltratamos nuestro idioma" (Sad but true) 

Soy de Guatemala y por lo menos en El Salvador, Honduras y México no se puede hablar en serio un momento por que todo te lo toman a doble sentido! Como había mencionado alguien anteriormente casi todas las palabras que dices tienen un doble sentido potencial. Especialmente con gente que tienes confianza o que es de tu misma edad (lo que se respeta realmente no es el idioma sino que la edad de la persona o si es jefe o profesor o algo así)

Por ejemplo; si vas caminando y dices "tropecé con un palo" , todos se van a reir, si dicen "te paso a REcoger a tu casa" lo que te van a contestar es "sólo si me RE-dejo!"


----------



## harreaza

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> *She took half is his shit.*
> *He's in deep shit.*
> *Move or I'll bust your shit.*


 
Thanks, Residente... 
You are right, the only time I heard "Shit" was from a drunk man who got mad on me because I didn't have money to give him, not even a quater, hehehe...

I'd like you to explain the quoted phrases to me. 

And thanks for calling this valley "Happy", because it really is.


----------



## cuchuflete

harreaza said:
			
		

> I've heard that some nice and educated people use the word *"crap"* and it sounds offensive to my spanish ears, 'cause the word *"mier...coles"* comes to my mind immediately. Can any of the englih-speakers explain that word to me? THX



Hola Harreaza,
Most people in the US think crap has something to do with
Thomas Crapper, an Englishman who invented the modern toilet, sometimes known as the crapper.  In fact, crap is from a latinate origin, and has been in use in English since the 1400s, meaning chaff or rubbish.  The verb form, to crap, meaning to defecate, has only been around for about a hundred years.  

It's not the prettiest word in the language, but its not vulgar, unless you mean it to be by context and tone of voice.


----------



## Vicobra

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Sara;
> 
> Soy español y es lo que he oido de los mejicanos...¿¿algún "guate" en el forum que nos resuelva la duda del GOGER??
> 
> Tomás


 
Este es un pequeño aporte a la discusión, en algunos países como vulgarismo se dice "coger" por decir tener sexo o hacer el amor, esto ocurre por ejemplo en el oriente boliviano, me refiero a Santa Cruz, Beni y Pando , donde la gente es más extrovertida que en occidente, sin embargo sabemos que por la aplicación de la lengua española sabemos que coger significa desde luego "agarrar algo", " tomar con la mano algo", también significa que te descubrieron en determinada situación , por ejemplo " lo cogí con las manos en la masa", o " lo cogí desprevenido "
Espero haber aportado con algo 
Chauu amigos !!!!
Vicobra.


----------



## lamariposita88

Chingar, pa los dominicanos, significa "to fuck". "Chinga la madre" To fuck your mother. Not nice phrases to use

Joder, pa todos los hispanos, significa "to joke". "No me jodes" Don't joke with me. Not a bad phrase or in any way offensive.


----------



## Mgerman

Soy uruguaya. Acá el coger es una forma muy vulgar de decir "tener relaciones sexuales". Nada de agarrar, tomar, etc.. Sabemos como funciona en España, pero sin embargo no nos deja de incomodar escucharlo (y a los adolescentes les da gracia). Porque coger es de las palabras más groseras que tenemos.
Macarena.


----------



## Mgerman

diyer said:
			
		

> Cuchuflete no sólo pasa en EEUU también se oye en España frases del estilo muy maravilloso, etc que suenan fatal, pero...
> 
> En España hay muchas féminas que se llaman Concepción (mi propia hermana)y se les suele llamar por el diminutivo de Concha o Conchi. Pues bien, en Argentina y otros lugares supongo, _Concha_ es el nombre que dan al sexo femenino, literal.
> 
> Saludos


 
NOOOOOOOOOOO

ERROR GROSO
Concha, no es el sexo femenino. Es la vagina, la pepa, la perica. Todas formas rioplatenses (también uruguayas) de decir lo mismo pero vulgarmente. Recomendable evitar pronunciarlo.


----------



## island_fever

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Cuchuflete:
> 
> Dude: Tio, tronco (Spain) , Güey (Mexico), Che (Argentina), Pana (Venezuela and...)
> 
> Que hace un tio como tú en un lugar como Sheepscott village N.J...?? It sounds "awesome place"...
> 
> JAcinta:
> 
> Jodido: To be fucked, to be going through a bad time. Estoy muy jodido porque mi jefe me presiona. Mi jefe me está jodiendo...
> 
> Joder: to annoy, to disturb, to get on sme. nerves. No me jodas ¡¡¡¡ Deja de joder a ese chico. Me estás jodiendo mucho (you're fucking around with me...???)
> 
> Joder: Sexual sense. Estoy jodiendo con esta chica (suena muy unpolite ¡¡¡)
> 
> Y recuerda: no es lo mismo estar dormido que estar durmiendo, al igual que no es lo mismo estar jodido que estar jodiendo...It's a calembour, un juego de palabras (it's not the same to be in the shit than tobe fck...).
> 
> Hope it's clear


 
¡No es claro! 

Comprí una camisa (T-shirt - no sé como se dice T-shirt en español) y la camisa dice -NO JODAS- 
I thought it said "Don't Bother"


----------



## Gustavoang

island_fever said:
			
		

> ¡No es*tá* claro!
> 
> Compr*é* una camisa (T-shirt - no sé como se dice T-shirt en español) y la camisa dice -NO JODAS-
> I thought it said "Don't Bother"



Hasta donde sé, t-shirt es "franela" (en algunos paises se le conoce como "camiseta").

Y "no jodas", que es una frase vulgar (al menos en Venezuela), *sí* significaría "¡no molestes!" o "¡no fastidies!".

Por cierto, además de "pana", existen otras formas de decir "guy":

Comunes: Chamo, panita, tipo, amigo, compadre, hermano
MUY INFORMALES: Panadería (se origina de "pana", y por favor, NO lo uses!)
Vulgares: Marico(a), cabrón(a), pendejo(a)

Son completamente intercambiables.

Saludos!


----------



## Gustavoang

Gustavoang said:
			
		

> Y "no jodas", que es una frase vulgar (al menos en Venezuela), *sí* significaría "¡no molestes!" o "¡no fastidies!".



"No jodas" también se puede traducir a "No way!", cuando te dicen algo _sorprendente_ y crees que te están mintiendo. Ejemplo:



> María: ¡Te ganaste la lotería!
> Pedro: ¡No jodás! _(FRASE MUY VULGAR)_



O...



> María: ¡Te ganaste la lotería!
> Pedro: ¿Me estás jodiendo?





> María: ¡Te ganaste la lotería!
> Pedro: ¡Deja de joderme! / ¡Deja la jodedera!



En Latinonamérica "me estás jodiendo" significa "are you kidding me?", pero en España significa "are you fucking me?"; asímismo, "¡Deja de joderme!" o "¡Deja la jodedera!" los Latinos lo tomaríamos como "Stop kidding me!", pero un Español lo tomaría como "Stop fucking me!"..... Así que cuidado!!!

HTH.


----------



## THE SPANINGLISH

mmm I have a question
Is Fuck a very  bad word in Inglish?
Dumb means Maldito???
And what is bullshit or something like that???


Thanks


----------



## Vanessa Cano

Fuck no es una palabra TAN mala en English, es más de uso común....
Dum= tonto, estúpido
Bullshit=Mentira


----------



## ericscot

I have to disagree. Fu** is one of the most vulgar words in American English. It should NEVER be used in polite company, although it is more common in some circles.
 
EW


----------



## PepeComp

Hola IslandFever y GustavoAng,
En España "joder" casi siempre se usa con el significado de "fastidiar" (bother, annoy) y mucho menos con el significado sexual.(En todo caso es una palabra malsonante en los dos sentidos). Pero si está escrita en una *camiseta*, es un juego de palabras y tiene claramente un sentido humorístico*.* Por otra parte, "no jodas" (malsonante) también significa "¡qué sorpresa!" o "¡qué me dices!"


----------



## island_fever

Gracias a todos.  No me voy a poner la camisita.


----------



## Gustavoang

Hola!

Seguro que les llamará la atención esto: http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/spanish/misc/newsid_3992000/3992259.stm

Saludos.


----------



## Angel Rubio

Me da la impresión de que la única manera en que los hispanohablantes podamos llegar a entendernos sería que dejásemos de pensar en sexo o en que los demás intentan insultarnos.

Ejemplo: Si un desconocido me dice "Concha tu madre", yo me admiro de que esa persona, sin conocerme, sepa que mi madre se llama Concepción, y que le llaman Concha.

Por otro lado, todos los hispanohablantes deberían utilizar una norma culta del español, que no tiene nada que ver con la geografía, en sus intercambios con hispanohablantes de otros países y dejar los localismos para cuando hablan con gente de su país, de su región, de su pueblo y, visto lo visto, hasta de su casa.

O sea, una utopía..

Saludos.


----------



## Angel Rubio

Gustavoang said:
			
		

> "En Latinonamérica "me estás jodiendo" significa "are you kidding me?", pero en España significa "are you fucking me?"; asímismo, "¡Deja de joderme!" o "¡Deja la jodedera!" los Latinos lo tomaríamos como "Stop kidding me!", pero un Español lo tomaría como "Stop fucking me!"..... Así que cuidado!!!
> 
> HTH.


 
En España se habla de la jodienda y no de la jodedera. Y también se usa con el sentido de fastidiar. 

En la canción de Joan Manuel Serrat donde dice:"Niño, deja ya de joder con la pelota..." debe entenderse que el niño molesta cuando juega con la pelota y no tiene nada que ver con ninguna experiencia sexual precoz.


----------



## susacostap

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Based on an exchange in another thread, I offer some words and phrases that should be avoided by non-native speakers of English. Some of these are offensive in that they are ugly, while others are simply stupid. Among the latter are some phrases and words used with unfortunate frequency in the U.S.
> 
> I hope that the list will be expanded by colleagues in the U.K., Canada, Australia, New Zealand, and other English speaking nations.
> 
> If you are sensitive or prudish, please read no further. Some of these may be offensive.
> 
> *Whatever! *Se usa como respuesta a cualquier comentario o pregunta. En este uso, indica que la persona que dice 'whatever!' sufre de pereza. No dice lo que realmente opina, mientras implica que el comentario o la pregunta no tiene mucha importancia.
> 
> 
> Very unique=muy único. Lógicamente es una bobada, pero mis compatriotas lo dicen muy a menudo. ¿Tal vez sean los mismos que apoyan a Bush?
> 
> Dickhead=capullo
> 
> SOL- no es 'sol', y se pronuncia con los nombres de las tres letras. Indica que alguien está en una situación sin remedio. [shit out of luck]
> 
> 
> Ya Jacinta, te toca.


 
Hola, permíteme contestarte a tu gran clase sobre "words to be avoided in English for non-native speakers".
Para empezar, una buena clase se da proporcionando ejemplos a l@s alumn@s, así q una de dos, o te explicas mejor en eso del "whatever" y das un ejemplo, o mucho me temo que tu explicación es un tanto precaria.
Segundo, para criticar a un non-native speaker of English deberías asegurarte primero de escribir tu español correctamente, pues eso de "sufrir de pereza" no sé dónde lo has aprendido chaval/a pero suena fatal. Una persona puede ser perezosa, pero sufrir sólo se sufren las malas experiencias y como mucho las enfermedades . Por ejemplo, "sufrió mucho cuando ella lo abandonó" o "Sufrió un ataque al corazón".
Si tanto te ofenden esos pequeños errores no te imaginas lo divertido que es vértelos cometer.


----------



## moirag

Hello, gms. Are you referring to an American pussy (=arse, bottom, a reasonably acceptable word and concept), or a British pussy ( apart from "cat", it also refers to female genitals - not such an acceptable thing to talk about in public!). As you can imagine, there are many misunderstandings due to this difference....when an American in Britain says "Look at that woman´s pussy"........well, you can imagine!


----------



## zery

Moirag, I think you might be confusing "pussy" with "fanny" because if an American said "Look at that woman's pussy" (!) it would mean the same as if a Brit said it, but if it was "...that woman's fanny" then it would mean her backside in AE and, erm, her other side in BE.


----------



## Gustavoang

Hola.



			
				susacostap said:
			
		

> Hola, permíteme contestarte a tu gran clase sobre "words to be avoided in English for non-native speakers".
> Para empezar, una buena clase se da proporcionando ejemplos a l@s alumn@s, así q una de dos, o te explicas mejor en eso del "whatever" y das un ejemplo, o mucho me temo que tu explicación es un tanto precaria.



No creo que alguno de nosotros haya tratado de _dar una clase_.

Por lo otro, veo válida tú sugerencia de aportar ejemplos.



			
				susacostap said:
			
		

> Segundo, para criticar a un non-native speaker of English deberías asegurarte primero de escribir tu español correctamente


Totalmente en desacuerdo contigo.

Muchos de los foreros, tal vez la mayoría, estamos aquí porque deseamos ser criticados por los nativos del idioma que estamos aprendiendo.

Yo le agradezco a los nativos del inglés que me corrijan (o _critiquen_) cuando yo cometo un error escribiendo en ese idioma. Y estoy seguro de que la mayoría de ellos también cuando nosotros los _criticamos_.



			
				susacostap said:
			
		

> eso de "sufrir de pereza" no sé dónde lo has aprendido chaval/a pero suena fatal.


Yo, que también soy un "native speaker of Castilian", encuentro totalmente válida la frase "sufrir de pereza".

Según el diccionario de la RAE, el verbo "sufrir" es sinónimo de "aguantar", "tolerar", "soportar",  "permitir", "consentir"... Por lo tanto, no encuentro la razón por la cual tú afirmas que "suena fatal"; si bien no es una frase muy común, la encuentro válida.



			
				susacostap said:
			
		

> Una persona puede ser perezosa, pero sufrir *sólo* se sufren las malas experiencias y como mucho las enfermedades . Por ejemplo, "sufrió mucho cuando ella lo abandonó" o "Sufrió un ataque al corazón".


Según la definición del DRAE, este verbo tiene más significados.



			
				susacostap said:
			
		

> Si tanto te ofenden esos pequeños errores no te imaginas lo divertido que es vértelos cometer.


Ese comentario lo veo en un tono _burlista_, lo cual me desagrada aunque no sea conmigo.

Cuando estás aprendiendo un idioma es inevitable que, en tu ignorancia sobre la lengua, digas cosas que les parezca graciosa a los nativos. Sin embargo, es de mal gusto que un nativo te diga "no te imaginas lo divertido que es vértelos cometer".

Saludos.

P.S.: ¡Muchas personas que están aprendiendo castellano deben envidiar a cuchuflete por la forma en que domina este _difícil_ idioma!


----------



## natasha2000

susacostap said:
			
		

> Hola, permíteme contestarte a tu gran clase sobre "words to be avoided in English for non-native speakers".
> Para empezar, una buena clase se da proporcionando ejemplos a l@s alumn@s, así q una de dos, o te explicas mejor en eso del "whatever" y das un ejemplo, o mucho me temo que tu explicación es un tanto precaria.
> Segundo, para criticar a un non-native speaker of English deberías asegurarte primero de escribir tu español correctamente, pues eso de "sufrir de pereza" no sé dónde lo has aprendido chaval/a pero suena fatal. Una persona puede ser perezosa, pero sufrir sólo se sufren las malas experiencias y como mucho las enfermedades . Por ejemplo, "sufrió mucho cuando ella lo abandonó" o "Sufrió un ataque al corazón".
> Si tanto te ofenden esos pequeños errores no te imaginas lo divertido que es vértelos cometer.


 
A tí, ¿qué mosca te ha picado?


----------



## StrangerCoug

Hi

I didn't read all 15 pages so far but I have a few to chip in and complement.

Yes, "callarse" is "to shut up", but it's not very polite. Better is "to be quiet".

I remember reading somewhere before I stopped at page 7 the use of the word "bloody" as something like the slang word "cool" or a euphemism for "damn". Here in the U.S. you can get away with it, but in the U.K. "bloody" with pretty much those same meanings (I know about the second one for sure but correct me if I'm wrong) is technically a cuss word. I don't know whether it would be swearing or not in Australia. Of course, it can be used universally for its literal meaning.

"Stupid" (something else I've read here before I stopped) is pretty much insulting ("You stupid idiot!")

"Gay" used to mean "happy" but is now almost always used to mean a male homosexual.

"Beaver" can be used for the animal with no offense, but has a double meaning, so be careful with it.

I'm sure you guys can come up with millions of others.


----------



## AAM.live.aus.Madrid

Ja, ja. Este thread está bastante entretenido. Es hasta didáctico, si lo piensas.
Por cierto, Zephyrus, en España "tirarte" a alguien también quiere decir tener sexo con esa persona. Mientras que "levantar" aquí no tiene esa connotación; tiene otras, ya que "levantarle" la novia a alguien es quitársela.
Me he acordado de la anécdota de un amigo mío que fue a México y tras una cena dijo "voy a coger mi chaqueta" (me explicó que, aparte de lo de coger, que yo ya lo sabía, una chaqueta es masturbarse).
Saludos.


----------



## franchute

diyer said:
			
		

> Chulo tiene tres significados al menos.
> 
> Chulo = proxeneta, doesn't need any explanation.
> 
> Chulo = show-off, for people.
> 
> Chulo = cool, for things. (Idiom : "algo" mola. Algo puede ser sustituido por cualquier cosa o persona. Es usado principalmente por gente muy joven, aunque también entre gente de mediana edad).


Bueno, en Bogotá , Colombia, chulo es una ave de rapiña, y en Medellín es una moña para "cogerse" el cabello. jejej


----------



## franchute

osloborger said:
			
		

> mmm, nunca lo había escuchado. Soy de buenos Aires, quizás en otra región o ciudad...?
> 
> Algunos usos graciosos que encontré.
> 
> En Colombia: cachucha (gorra con bicera, "cup"), en argentina vulgar por vagina. Muy gracioso cuando me preguntaron "me prestas tu cachucha?"
> 
> En Colombia: Una verga (algo muy bueno), en Argentina, pene o algo muy malo.
> 
> ya voy a recordar mas...
> 
> Oborg...-


En Colombia: 
una verga: organo sexual masculino. 
cachucha: gorra
botar cachucha: cuando un hombre tiene relaciones por primera vez.
chimba: organo sexual femenino.
¡Que chimba!: que bacano, que bueno.
coger: tomar algo.
tirar: entre amigos, tener relaciones sexuales.
levantar: conquistar
rumbiar/chupar: besar a alguien. (generalmente en fiestas)
charro: en Medellin, gracioso. En Bogotá, aburrido.

despues me acuerdo de más.
Ahora, es mejor evitar estas palabras. No suenan nada bonitas.


----------



## THE SPANINGLISH

zery said:
			
		

> Moirag, I think you might be confusing "pussy" with "fanny" because if an American said "Look at that woman's pussy" (!) it would mean the same as if a Brit said it, but if it was "...that woman's fanny" then it would mean her backside in AE and, erm, her other side in BE.


 

But... If someone that is a non-native english speaker says to a brit 
hi my name is Fanny, they are going to be surpriced or what??


----------



## AnaBanana

OB-Wan said:
			
		

> Here's one I heard today that I want to know about. I heard a song that used the phrase:
> 
> "Adios libido" (spelling?)
> 
> Now in the USA, libido means sex drive or erotic desire. But that seems a strange thing to sing about, unless it's a metaphor for his girlfriend leaving.
> 
> Could someone please explain or expound on this phrase and the use of the word "libido" in Spanish language, keeping in mind that it is probably intended to be poetic.


 
Me imagino que la canción a la cual te refieres es *A Dios le pido* por Juanes, y no Adiós libido


----------



## Gustavoang

Y en Venezuela...



			
				franchute said:
			
		

> En Colombia:
> 
> una verga: organo sexual masculino.  *(Raramente usado con ese sentido) También es sinónimo de "cosa", pero "verga" se considera una palabra grosera.*
> cachucha: gorra
> botar cachucha: cuando un hombre tiene relaciones por primera vez.* N/A*
> chimba: organo sexual femenino. *Chimba (o chimbo) es algo aburrido, que no es emocionante. Por ejemplo: "La película estaba demasiado chimba"*
> ¡Que chimba!: que bacano, que bueno. *¡Qué chimbo! = ¡Qué mal que pasó eso! = ¡Qué tristeza*
> coger: tomar algo. *Y además, tener relaciones sexuales, específicamente anales.*
> tirar: entre amigos, tener relaciones sexuales.
> levantar: conquistar
> rumbiar/chupar: besar a alguien. (generalmente en fiestas). *Creo que te refieres a "rumbear" (que a la hora de pronunciar sí se dice "rumbiar") y aquí es un sinónimo de "festejar".*
> charro: en Medellin, gracioso. En Bogotá, aburrido. *N/A.*



HTH.


----------



## franchute

Sí, creo que lo escribí como se pronuncia. Es Rumbear. jejeje


----------



## mazbook

En México es muy común/normal si quiere la atención de un mesero se dice _¡Joven!_.  Si él tiene 70 años no es importa.  Pero si traduce ésta palabra exactamente a inglés es _Boy!_

Absolutemente NO puedes decir _Boy!_ en EEUU, ¡NUNCA!  Es una palabra que gente racista usen para denigrar los hombres negros.  Y casi todos consideran ésta ser muy, muy mala.

Tambien la palabra _pinche_.  Mayoría los mexicanos que yo conozco consideran ésta palabra posiblement un poco vulgar pero se escuchala mucho.  Pero in los areas  que son hispanohablante en EEUU especialamente en las areas de la frontera entre EEUU y México donde mucho _Spanglish_ se hablan ésta palabra es muy mala.  La traducia a inglés cómo _fucked_ o _fucked up_.  _I have a _pinche_ test in my math class today.  My brother-in-law is a _pinche_ asshole.

_Obviamente necesito correciones a mi Español. Si puede hacerlas ¡muchisimas gracias!


----------



## aurilla

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Se distingue a un norteamericano cuando oyes decir: "very unique " y "awesome".
> 
> Atención para los que utilizais español:
> 
> COGER = to fuck in Mexico...is Spain is as simple as TO TAKE: COGER UN TAXI what in Mex. would be TOMAR UN TAXI.
> 
> This is the first thing as spaniard should know as soon as he/she set the foot in "el D.F" (in Argentina is more or less the sae...I think).
> 
> ME COJO A MI CHICA Y LA LLEVO A PASEAR....ja,ja,ja
> 
> Saludos


 
In Puerto Rico it also means "to take". 
However, "bicho" for us is not a bug... it's slang for penis.


----------



## la_mas_deseada

gms said:
			
		

> En argentina:
> coger = to fuck (we never use as "to take")
> concha = pussy


 
where i live, (wisconsin) there is a restaurant/bakery run by mexicans called "Panadería la concha" , i was totally unaware that this word had any bad meaning. In mexico is it clean?


----------



## aurilla

diyer said:
			
		

> Cuchuflete no sólo pasa en EEUU también se oye en España frases del estilo muy maravilloso, etc que suenan fatal, pero...
> 
> En España hay muchas féminas que se llaman Concepción (mi propia hermana)y se les suele llamar por el diminutivo de Concha o Conchi. Pues bien, en Argentina y otros lugares supongo, _Concha_ es el nombre que dan al sexo femenino, literal.
> 
> Saludos


 
En Puerto Rico jamás digan "esa vieja *chocha*" o "ese viejo *chocho*", pq las dos palabra significan al órgano sexual femenino.


----------



## lforestier

aurilla said:
			
		

> In Puerto Rico it also means "to take".
> However, "bicho" for us is not a bug... it's slang for penis.


 
And don't go to Puerto Rico asking for a "coca". Ask for "un refresco, una soda o una Coca-Cola" since otherwise you're doing something illegal.

My wife (who's from Mexico City) saw a weekly ad in a Puertorrican newspaper advertising "pinches plasticos" and wondered why if they were that bad, they were advertising it. We call clothpins, pinches because they pinch the clothes onto the line.
My brother-in-law went with me to a restaurant and after ordering his food, winked at the waitress, which in Mexico is understood as "please serve me well", and the waitress complained to the manager about the foreigner who was flirting with her.


----------



## lforestier

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Historia verídica:
> 
> Unas estudiantes inglesas estaban en un piso en Sevilla, y tenían un problema: habían aparecido cucarachas en la cocina. Estaban un día hablando con el dueño del piso, intentando encontrar soluciones al problema, y entonces una de ellas dijo:
> 
> "¿Por qué no echamos un polvo debajo de la nevera?"
> 
> A lo cual, el dueño del piso respondió sorprendido: "¿Debajo de la nevera?"
> 
> Seguro que los españoles de este foro han cogido el chiste. ¿Y nuestros amigos americanos?


 
En Puerto Rico, quizas por ser la última colonia española en las americas, se usa "echar un polvo" igual que en España.


----------



## lforestier

la_mas_deseada said:
			
		

> where i live, (wisconsin) there is a restaurant/bakery run by mexicans called "Panadería la concha" , i was totally unaware that this word had any bad meaning. In mexico is it clean?


It means Shell or Conch. Whether it's vulgar or not depends on what is being said. I'm not aware of any slang in Mexico or Puerto Rico using that word. One of our best hotels was called Hotel La Concha.


----------



## aurilla

jacinta said:
			
		

> Por favor, quiero (nesecito) entender bien el uso de:
> 
> joder, jodido
> chingar, chingado
> 
> ¿son iguales? Y, puto, con hombre. Entiendo puta.


 
Puta = whore  / puto = playah


----------



## aurilla

lforestier said:
			
		

> It means Shell or Conch. Whether it's vulgar or not depends on what is being said. I'm not aware of any slang in Mexico or Puerto Rico using that word. One of our best hotels was called Hotel La Concha.


 
Hotel La Concha was closed several years ago.  It's entrance was in the shape of a big seashell with its name in big letters ("La Concha") at the top. Toursits from Argentina and several other countries where it has "that other meaning" would always take pictures of themselves standing at the entrance... for obvious "laugh it up when you get back home" reasons.


----------



## lforestier

En Puerto Rico, Joder tiene various significados. Ademas del acto sexual, significar fastidiar. Chingado no se usa pero chingar se usa para denotar el acto sexual tambien. A veces se dice Chichar.
Puto no es tan vulgar (gramaticamente) como puta. A veces, en las plazas publicas, iba yo con mi bebé de 1 año y se detenía alguna mujer para comentar, "que nene (niño) tan puto" y se refería a que se veia guapo. Mi esposa no apreciaba el comentario.


----------



## mazbook

> where i live, (wisconsin) there is a restaurant/bakery run by mexicans called "Panadería la concha" , i was totally unaware that this word had any bad meaning. In mexico is it clean?


That's just fine in México - panadería, that is.  I'm not certain about concha.  I've never heard it used here in the vulgar meaning.  Lots of girls here have the nickname Concha (and there's even a Colonia Conchi here in Mazatlán).

One that isn't "just fine" is *panocha*.  Where I live in México (the northwestern state of Sinaloa) _panocha _is what they call a women's sexual organs (external ones), _pussy_ in American English.  Unfortunately, youngsters who have never heard the word _panoch*o - *_an old-fashioned local word for raw sugar pressed into hard cubes or cones nowadays called _piloncillo_- often get VERY embarrassed when they hear older folks talking about _panocho.  _A good friend of mine told me that when he was a little boy, his grandmother told him to go to the corner store and get her some _panocho._  He was so embarrassed that he didn't know what to do.  He just *couldn't* go to the store and ask for *that*, could he?  Finally he went back to his grandmother and told her he didn't know what that was.  She laughed and told him it was _piloncillo_.

Another one is that a number (maybe it's a chain) of Mexican restaurants in the U.S. are called Chichi's.  There wouldn't be any problem with that if they put the accent mark on the name Chichí, so that it was pronounced properly.  Chi*chí* is a perfectly good Mexican man's nickname, but _*chi*chis_ is slang in most of México for a woman's breasts.  This gets more tourists in trouble than you would believe.


----------



## mariposita

A concha is also a type of mexican _pan dulce_.


----------



## alelifich

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Ya debemos empezar otro hilo--lo de las palabras cotidianas que, cruzando fronteras se convierten en palabrotas.
> 
> Me acuerdo de una reunión en Bs.As. cuando dije 'enchufe' en el sentido español de tener enchufe [creo que es tener palanca para los Mexicanos]. Pues resulta que para los argentinos tiene otro significado sexual.
> 
> Gracias Tomás y Sara


 Mirá yo no sé, pero yo soy argentina y jamás escuché la expresión "tener enchufe". No sé, a lo mejor te miraron medio raro porque no te entendieron. O si llegara a existir, yo nunca la escuché, no se usa entonces porque no es común, si existe debe ser frase muuuy vieja que cayó en desuso.


----------



## baz259

hi, the one that most males fall for, when learning spanish is soy embaraxada, this results in spanish women rolling on the floor in fits of laughter.
barry


----------



## alelifich

La palabra joder en Argentina tiene diversos significados. Uno es molestar.
"No me gusta que me jodan". "No me jodas" o "No jodas".

El otro es (salir a) divertirse. "Me gusta joder con mis amigos". "Quiero joda" "Me gusta la joda"

El otro es no  querer tener compromisos, de cualquier tipo, sobre todo emocionales y afectivos. "Quiero joda". "Me gusta joder". "Me gusta la joda".

También significa perjudicar : "Me quieren joder"


Jodido en cambio significa: algo muuuy complicado "Esto es muy jodido"

Un tipo con un muuuy mal carácter.  "Ese tipo es un jodido". "Es un tipo jodido"

También se usa para cuando una persona está muy comprometida con respecto a algo pero en el mal sentido. "Estoy jodido" , significa que está en una situación muy complicada. "La situación está  muy jodida"

Estos significados dependen todos los contexto, claro. Es una palabra muy informal. Tengan cuidado, no la usen en un empleo. 
Es una palabra super común.


----------



## natasha2000

baz259 said:
			
		

> hi, the one that most males fall for, when learning spanish is soy embaraxada, this results in spanish women rolling on the floor in fits of laughter.
> barry


 
Sorry, but I think you got mixed it up!

*ESTOY embarazada* (no soy embaraxada) is a term that means I am pregnant, and not women rolling on the floor, and it is usually wrongly used by English native speakers speaking Spanish because of its similarity to *I am embarassed* in English.

Therefore, they say they are pregnant when they want to say they are embarassed....

But this has nothing to do with a subject, since we are talking here about the different meanings of the words in the same language....


----------



## natasha2000

alelifich said:
			
		

> La palabra joder en Argentina tiene diversos significados. Uno es molestar.
> "No me gusta que me jodan". "No me jodas" o "No jodas".
> 
> El otro es (salir a) divertirse. "Me gusta joder con mis amigos". "Quiero joda" "Me gusta la joda"
> 
> El otro es no querer tener compromisos, de cualquier tipo, sobre todo emocionales y afectivos. "Quiero joda". "Me gusta joder". "Me gusta la joda".
> 
> También significa perjudicar : "Me quieren joder"
> 
> 
> Jodido en cambio significa: algo muuuy complicado "Esto es muy jodido"
> 
> Un tipo con un muuuy mal carácter. "Ese tipo es un jodido".
> 
> Estos significados dependen todos los contexto, claro. Es una palabra muy informal. Tengan cuidado, no la usen en un empleo.
> Es una palabra super común.


 
Creo que en España, esta palabra se usa de la misma manera. También puede significar:

sorpresa, asombro, incredulidad (todo junto): Algo así:  

- No jodas! ¿De verdad? - No me digas! o bien Que dices!

Exclamanción, como al diablo! Hombre! etc... Algo así:  

- ¡Joder! ¡Otra vez con la dichosa música!

No se usa para marcar el acto sexual, aunque en el fondo, signifique eso.


----------



## OscarJ_Col

Hola, 

El término *freak* se utiliza en muchos contextos, tiene alguno grosero, es decir en alguna situación es mejor evitarlo.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Kevin R

gddrew said:
			
		

> Coger was one of the first things I learned should be avoided throughout Latin America (just to be safe).
> 
> Which leads to something that our non-native English speaking friends should be aware of (most of whom I'm sure already are): Taboo words are not always universal. _Fuck_ definitely is throughout the English-speaking world.
> 
> A _fag_ is a perjorative term for someone who is homosexual, while in the U.K. a fag retains the traditional definition of a pile of sticks. It has also been extended there to mean a cigarette. What Americans call a fag is more often referred to as a _poof _in the U.K.
> 
> _Randy_ is a common male name in the States, but it means "horny" (_cachondo_) across the pond.
> 
> To say "I'm _stuffed_" in the U.S. only means to be very full (after having eaten a meal), but it can be a slang term for having sex in the U.K.
> 
> Ok, you Brits, jump in with some more here. This is fun![/quote
> 
> 
> Just a slight correction here!
> "I´m stuffed" also means to be very full in the UK, though only used by teenagers.  "Get stuffed" however, has the sexual meaning!
> A fag, in the UK, means a cigarette,  -  a pile of sticks for firelighting, is a "faggot"
> An American "fag" has dozens of similes in the UK, including: queer, arsebandit, brownhatter, pufter, and many others!


----------



## Johnny Blaze

gddrew said:
			
		

> A _fag_ is a perjorative term for someone who is homosexual, while in the U.K. a fag retains the traditional definition of a pile of sticks. It has also been extended there to mean a cigarette. What Americans call a fag is more often referred to as a _poof _in the U.K.


A pile of sticks!? I've no idea where you're getting that from. Over here (England and Ireland) a fag means two things. 1) A homosexual or 2) a cigarette.



			
				gddrew said:
			
		

> To say "I'm _stuffed_" in the U.S. only means to be very full (after having eaten a meal), but it can be a slang term for having sex in the U.K.


Again I've never heard that before. To say you're stuffed means you're full (with food).


----------



## swift_precision

Kevin R said:
			
		

> gddrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coger was one of the first things I learned should be avoided throughout Latin America (just to be safe).
> 
> Which leads to something that our non-native English speaking friends should be aware of (most of whom I'm sure already are): Taboo words are not always universal. _Fuck_ definitely is throughout the English-speaking world.
> 
> A _fag_ is a perjorative term for someone who is homosexual, while in the U.K. a fag retains the traditional definition of a pile of sticks. It has also been extended there to mean a cigarette. What Americans call a fag is more often referred to as a _poof _in the U.K.
> 
> _Randy_ is a common male name in the States, but it means "horny" (_cachondo_) across the pond.
> 
> To say "I'm _stuffed_" in the U.S. only means to be very full (after having eaten a meal), but it can be a slang term for having sex in the U.K.
> 
> Ok, you Brits, jump in with some more here. This is fun![/quote
> 
> 
> Just a slight correction here!
> "I´m stuffed" also means to be very full in the UK, though only used by teenagers. "Get stuffed" however, has the sexual meaning!
> A fag, in the UK, means a cigarette, - a pile of sticks for firelighting, is a "faggot"
> An American "fag" has dozens of similes in the UK, including: queer, arsebandit, brownhatter, pufter, and many others!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuffed doesn't only mean one is full but also carries a sexual connotation behind it here as well.
Click to expand...


----------



## DreamRivers

gddrew said:
			
		

> Así que se usa más Conchita para formar el diminutivo en América.


concha, conchita they all mean pussy


----------



## DreamRivers

other word in Spanish:
'cachucha'
while in Venezuela means 'hat', in Argentina means'pussy'


----------



## DreamRivers

Zephyrus said:
			
		

> y si vienen a Peru...eviten utilizar Levantar o Tirar en conversaciones entre amigos porque se entiende que es to fuck ....ah!! y a diferencia de los mejicanos, para nosotros ruca es mujer facil.


En Argentina:
'levantar' means both 'lift something' and 'conquer a woman'

'tirar' means both 'throw something' and (like in Peru) 'to fuck someone' (sexual meaning of fuck)


----------



## DreamRivers

el_novato said:
			
		

> Momento que soy lento.
> 
> The meaning for "coger" it is the same meaning here and China: asir, agarrar, tomar and similar meanigns.
> 
> If somebody told you that "coger" is "coitar" (accion of coitus), it is another thing. *But do not say that is the meaning in México* (I do not deny that has that meaning too.), you should say that it has another meaning too in México.  Remember: Many words have double meaning


coger, in Argentina is NOT used as 'grab something' only as 'fuck', though we will undertand what you mean.


----------



## DreamRivers

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Just one more thing...
> 
> TO BE PISS and TO BE PISSED OFF. It's quite usual in the U.K ?? I don't really get the right meaning. What about americans, any local translation for these 2 things??
> 
> gracias


'To be piss' in the UK means 'estar borracho (ebrio)'

'To piss' means 'mear (orinar)' in all English speaking countries.


If you say to someone 'piss off' in the UK it means: 'Vete de aquí' or 'largate' (it's a bit agressive, well, it's quite agressive).

'To be pissed off' means (I believe this applies to all English speaking countries) 'estar muy enojado'. But in USA sometimes they mean this and only use 'to be piss' (without the 'off')


----------



## DreamRivers

Celeste said:
			
		

> Hello everyone!!
> There are two nice little words over here that are spread all over the society.  You may hear them aaallllll the time , specially among teenagers, but also among grownups, business men; the most common one is _boludo/a_,
> Qué haces boludo?! Saying Hi, saludando or
> Que hacés, boludo!! Insultando
> No seas boludo/a; Don’t be silly!
> Also you say it to your self, Que boluda/o que soy!
> The other word is _pelotudo_, which is more rude but is also very used.
> Carajo is also a rude word very used, with many different meanings depending on the context.
> No se un carajo! In a school exam, for example
> No veo un carajo, I can not see anything
> Que carajo paso acá?.  What happened here?
> Me importa un carajo!   I don't really care
> Well,  all three have many uses…
> Byee


In Argentina we pay a lot of attention to the pronunciation of the word. Is that what will let you know if it's an insult or a warm salute!


----------



## DreamRivers

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> De acuerdo Jacinta, como en España se dice [o se decía]  ¡Estupendo! tanto que ha perdido su verdadero significado.
> 
> Another fairly stupid American expression is "Radical" or the abbreviated "Rad!", which could also be translated as very good/great/wonderful.  But please! don't translate it as 'awesome'!   This term was quite popular a few years ago, and had nothing to do with anything really radical, politically or otherwise.  There was an even sillier companion expression, "Dudical!" which seemed to be short for, "Radical, Dude!"
> 
> Dude is similar to the Argentine 'che'.  It's an informal way to address someone, without using their name.  This usage is, thank heavens, fading away.


'Che' is not really fading away... but it has lost a bit of it's territory against 'boludo/a'.


----------



## DreamRivers

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Muy bien Jacinta,  te gusta la palabra.  Ya para los hispanohablantes, a ver si nos otorgas una definición.
> 
> He encontrado la palabra en un diccionario de slang, donde se escribe con y:
> homey.  Creo que viene de 'home boy', o sea un amigo del mismo local.
> 
> Para volver al tema de palabras que no se debe usar, o al menos usar con conocimiento y cuidado, lo que sigue es una lista de sinónimos para vomitar.
> 
> barf
> blow lunch
> toss cookies
> upchuck
> puke
> 
> Ninguna de estas palabras es grosera, pero todas son un poco feas.


para vomitar: usaría simplemente: 'throw up', las demás son un tanto vulgares.


----------



## DreamRivers

Ladydean said:
			
		

> Jacinta ha dicho: '¿Como se dice la de "visit the porcelain something?"'
> 
> Quizás estás referiendo a "bow down to the porcelain god"?? Creo que (en inglés) existe este dicho bien chistoso que quiere decir (de manera muy elegante-- ha!): vomitar!


esa ni la ubicaba!


----------



## DreamRivers

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Muy bien Vicki!
> 
> ¿Cómo lo vamos a traducir?  Molestar? Incomodar?
> 
> Parece que puede ser 'deprimir' en uno de los ejemplos que has agregado:  "Juanita is really bummed out over the bad news."  Juanita está bastante deprimida por la mala noticia.
> 
> Creo que depende de las circunstancias.
> 
> 
> ¿Qué opinas?
> 
> C.


en los tres ejemplos de Vicki bum es deprimir:

"Stop talking about your problems. You're bumming us out."
Deja de hablar de tus problemas. Nos deprimes.

"Juanita is really bummed out over the bad news."
Juanita está muy deprimida por las malas noticias.

"Don't invite Felipe to the party. He always bums me out."
No invites a Felipe a la fiesta. El siempre me deprime (En Argentina puede usarse "El siempre me pincha", pero como que está pasada de moda)


----------



## DreamRivers

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> Otras que son feas tambien:
> 
> Go for the big spit (Australian English)
> Chunder (Australian English)
> Blow beets
> Chuck up
> Boke (Irish English)
> Ralph (American English)


No era Ralph algo 'feo' para UK?

Qué significaba Ralph?


----------



## DreamRivers

Para los españoles (no se si aplica en otro lado)...
Qué es 'polla'?
Se que tiene que ver con el sexo, pero no mas


----------



## billygirl

Polla es la manera mas utilizada y tambien un poco fea de decir pene, sexo masculino, etc. En algun contexto puedes oir " Es la polla!" como queriendo decir que es increiblemente genial pero de una forma muy vulgar, o tambien puedes oir "Y una polla!" que significaria "Y una mierda!" o algo parecido, pero polla es una palabra my usada en españa referida al sexo masculino. 
Por cierto, una pregunta: como se dice "polla" en ingles? He oido "dick" o algo asi pero me gustaria que me lo aclarasen. 
Gracias y espero haber servido de ayuda!


----------



## henapen

billygirl said:
			
		

> Por cierto, una pregunta: como se dice "polla" en ingles? He oido "dick" o algo asi pero me gustaria que me lo aclarasen.
> Gracias y espero haber servido de ayuda!


Yo diría que 'dick' es más norteamericano que inglés (de Inglaterra), aquí decimos 'cock' o 'nob' o 'prick'. Los niños suelen decir 'willy' y eso es menos vulgar (creo que en los estados unidos corresponde a 'wiener' que significa salchicha).


----------



## ana55

Ja! 
willy is "pito" (for children)
and you can also call it "batata". And just imagine what you are doing if you
"enterrar la batata"...


----------



## natasha2000

ana55 said:
			
		

> Ja!
> willy is "pito" (for children)
> and you can also call it "batata". And just imagine what you are doing if you
> "enterrar la batata"...


 
Ah, sí? 
In Spain, patata is a female organ... Thought as batata and patata are pretty similar, that the use would be similar, too...


----------



## Joruro

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Ah, sí?
> In Spain, patata is a female organ... Thought as batata and patata are pretty similar, that the use would be similar, too...


 
It is true. Patata can be the female organ, but.... en Spain is not used to "enterrar la patata". 

If I'm unerstanding what "enterrar la batata is" it can not be applied to "la patata", just because of "morphologic" question


----------



## natasha2000

Joruro said:
			
		

> It is true. Patata can be the female organ, but.... en Spain is not used to "enterrar la patata".
> 
> If I'm unerstanding what "enterrar la batata is" it can not be applied to "la patata", just because of "morphologic" question


 
JEJEJEJE... No, it's more physically impossible to "enterrar la patata" in Spanish meaning of the word...


----------



## sonojay

Somone on the first page of this wrote that in the UK we use poof, but thats more of a 'light' reference. Fag is an offensive term for homosexuals in the UK (including faggit, faggot). Just thought I'd mention it because it annoys me when people think of the stereotypical english words!
It is also used for a cigerette aswell.


----------



## Kevin R

sonojay said:
			
		

> Somone on the first page of this wrote that in the UK we use poof, but thats more of a 'light' reference. Fag is an offensive term for homosexuals in the UK (including faggit, faggot). Just thought I'd mention it because it annoys me when people think of the stereotypical english words!
> It is also used for a cigerette aswell.


 
In my part of the UK, a fag is simply a cigarette and seldom used to mean a homosexual. "Pufter" or "Queer" are still commonly used here for a homosexual male (among many others!), the corresponding female term being a "Lesbo"


----------



## Juliomelecio

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Se distingue a un norteamericano cuando oyes decir: "very unique " y "awesome".
> 
> Atención para los que utilizais español:
> 
> COGER = to fuck in Mexico...is Spain is as simple as TO TAKE: COGER UN TAXI what in Mex. would be TOMAR UN TAXI.
> 
> This is the first thing as spaniard should know as soon as he/she set the foot in "el D.F" (in Argentina is more or less the sae...I think).
> 
> ME COJO A MI CHICA Y LA LLEVO A PASEAR....ja,ja,ja
> 
> Saludos


Hola TOMASORIA
In Vzla COGER is both.. fuck and catch. Colombians, which are our closest neighbors, don´t use COGER as FUCK.


----------



## tmoore

Aqui hay mas informacion sobre distintas palabras y significados usados en los distintos paises Hispano parlantes,y otros paises Interesante....

http://www.notam02.no/~hcholm/altlang/ht/Spanish.1.html#so5


----------



## 2to2 two

Taboo words you should avoid ( or be very careful about)  when in Chile.
Pájaro, herramienta, callampa, pico (they al refer to the male organ sex)
zorra, choro, concha ((female organ sex)


----------



## abeltio

cuchuflete said:


> Based on an exchange in another thread, I offer some words and phrases that should be avoided by non-native speakers of English. Some of these are offensive in that they are ugly, while others are simply stupid. Among the latter are some phrases and words used with unfortunate frequency in the U.S.
> 
> I hope that the list will be expanded by colleagues in the U.K., Canada, Australia, New Zealand, and other English speaking nations.
> 
> If you are sensitive or prudish, please read no further. Some of these may be offensive.
> 
> *Whatever! *Se usa como respuesta a cualquier comentario o pregunta. En este uso, indica que la persona que dice 'whatever!' sufre de pereza. No dice lo que realmente opina, mientras implica que el comentario o la pregunta no tiene mucha importancia.
> 
> 
> Very unique=muy único. Lógicamente es una bobada, pero mis compatriotas lo dicen muy a menudo. ¿Tal vez sean los mismos que apoyan a Bush? No
> 
> Dickhead=capullo <--- Los que apoyan a Bush son éstos.
> 
> SOL- no es 'sol', y se pronuncia con los nombres de las tres letras. Indica que alguien está en una situación sin remedio. [shit out of luck]
> 
> 
> Ya Jacinta, te toca.


 

Otra palabra a evitar es: "the N word" - Hay que ver el sketch que hicieron en SNL (Saturday Night Live).
Para los que no saben es la palabra: nigger, una forma muy peyorativa.


----------



## worldsigner

Hace mil páginas, Tomasoria dijó 'no es lo mismo estar dormido que estar durmiendo'.

¿Alguien me puede explicar la diferencia entre los dos?

Gracias


----------



## worldsigner

ampurdan said:


> Which is the relation between a bundle of sticks and branches bound together and an openly homosexual man?



Segun se dice wikipedia solía llamar a mujeres viejas (del 16º siglo) 'faggot-gatherers' porque recogieron ramas para vender como leño.  Luego, la gente se llamaron a los gays como faggot igual que usaron otras palabras femeninas para referir a estos hombres.  Claro que es una palabra ofensiva.

en . wikipedia. org / wiki / Faggot _ %28epithet%29

Estoy segura que he cometido errores con el español.  ¡Favor de corregirlos!


----------



## spanglish74

worldsigner said:


> Hace mil páginas, Tomasoria dijó 'no es lo mismo estar dormido que estar durmiendo'.
> 
> ¿Alguien me puede explicar la diferencia entre los dos?
> 
> Gracias


 

"estar durmiendo" siempre equivale literamente a "to be sleeping" , en cambio "estar dormido", a parte del significado literal, puede significar "estar atontado", "estar en las nubes", por lo tanto alguien que está dormido puede estar despierto.
Ejemplo: Espabílate, que estás dormido


----------



## worldsigner

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Mirlo

No leí todo, pero en Panamá si dices "chucha" tiene dos significados:
1- the female organ
2. a bad word (comochinga en México)

Pero leí o escuche que tiene otro significados en diferentes países, 
me gustaría saber cuales.


----------



## Tape2Tape

worldsigner said:


> Hace mil páginas, Tomasoria dijó 'no es lo mismo estar dormido que estar durmiendo'.
> 
> ¿Alguien me puede explicar la diferencia entre los dos?
> 
> Gracias


 
This is a reference to an arch-famous quote by literary foul-mouth Camilo Jose Cela (writer of _The Beehive_ among other things) listed here at the top of the page: http://www.proverbia.net/citasautor.asp?autor=185


----------



## Tape2Tape

Oh, and please Spanish speakers, please don't say *"JESUS!"* when you hear someone sneeze in an English-speaking country... 

...to us this sounds similar to _"¡HOSTIAS!"_ sounds to you...


...Pedrin.


----------



## Gustavoang

Tape2Tape said:


> Oh, and please Spanish speakers, please don't say *"JESUS!"* when you hear someone sneeze in an English-speaking country...
> 
> ...to us this sounds similar to _"¡HOSTIAS!"_ sounds to you...


I guess that comment goes to Spaniards only: AFAIK, they're the ones who say "jesus"* when someone sneezes and the ones who say "hostias!". This doesn't apply to Latinamericans, as far as I know.

* In countries like Venezuela, we say "salud"... Though some funny people count your sneezes by saying a different word for each of them: "Salud!" (1st sneeze), "Dinero!" (2nd sneeze) and "Amor!" (3rd sneeze).

Cheers!


----------



## henapen

Tape2Tape said:


> This is a reference to an arch-famous quote by literary foul-mouth Camilo Jose Cela (writer of _The Beehive_ among other things) listed here at the top of the page: http://www.proverbia.net/citasautor.asp?autor=185



well yes, that is just the best!  I couldn't quite get the meaning from previous posts... please allow me to elaborate for others who might be as obtuse as I am:


No es lo mismo estar dormido que estar durmiendo, porque no es lo mismo estar jodido que estar jodiendo.

Being asleep is not the same as sleeping, because being fucked is not the same as fucking...

genius


----------



## Tedel

jacinta said:


> Por favor, quiero (nesecito) entender bien el uso de:
> 
> joder, jodido
> chingar, chingado
> 
> ¿son iguales? Y, puto, con hombre. Entiendo puta.


 
Puta = prostituta, ramera, perra, etc.
Puto = homosexual, gay, cabro, marica, maricón, etc.

Al menos en el Perú.


----------



## Mirlo

Me acabo de acordar que cuando fuí a Costa Rica y pedí una Soda (para nosotros Pepsi, Coca cola, etc.) ellos me dieron agua gaseosa (canada dry) !!!


Saludos,


----------



## perdita

En España, gaseosa es agua con gas azucarada.
Y después está el "agua con gas" normal


----------



## d_hanbun

cuchuflete said:


> Based on an exchange in another thread, I offer some words and phrases that should be avoided by non-native speakers of English.  Some of these are offensive in that they are ugly, while others are simply stupid.  Among the latter are some phrases and words used with unfortunate frequency in the U.S.
> 
> I hope that the list will be expanded by colleagues in the U.K., Canada, Australia, New Zealand, and other English speaking nations.
> 
> If you are sensitive or prudish, please read no further.  Some of these may be offensive.
> 
> *Whatever! *  Se usa como respuesta a cualquier comentario o pregunta.  En este uso, indica que la persona que dice 'whatever!' sufre de pereza.  No dice lo que realmente opina, mientras implica que el comentario o la pregunta no tiene mucha importancia.
> 
> 
> Very unique=muy único.  Lógicamente es una bobada, pero mis compatriotas lo dicen muy a menudo.  ¿Tal vez sean los mismos que apoyan a Bush?
> 
> Dickhead=capullo
> 
> SOL- no es 'sol', y se pronuncia con los nombres de las tres letras.  Indica que alguien está en una situación sin remedio.  [shit out of luck]
> 
> 
> Ya Jacinta, te toca.



entonces podría ser "Whatever!" => "Qué más da!"


----------



## d_hanbun

diyer said:


> Chulo tiene tres significados al menos.
> 
> Chulo = proxeneta, doesn't need any explanation.
> 
> Chulo = show-off, for people.
> 
> Chulo = cool, for things. (Idiom : "algo" mola. Algo puede ser sustituido por cualquier cosa o persona. Es usado principalmente por gente muy joven, aunque también entre gente de mediana edad).



En Colombia hay otro: Chulo = cuervo


----------



## d_hanbun

Tedel said:


> Puta = prostituta, ramera, perra, etc.
> Puto = homosexual, gay, cabro, marica, maricón, etc.
> 
> Al menos en el Perú.



otro:
estar puto = estar iracundo


----------



## the boss

COGER en México es realmente ofensivo y vulgar. Es la manera como se describe el acto sexual. TAmbién se utiliza cuando algo salió mal o contatrio a tus intereses.

Por ejemplo: "El Juez te cogió con la sentencia".

Otro uso es cuando adviertes que te va a ir muy mal:

"Ten cuidado o te van a dar una cogida mayúscula"

En fin: en Mexico las palabras tienen a veces otro significado muy diferente a lo que dicen los diccionarios. LOs mexicanos inventamos palabras, inventamos significados, clasificamos las palabras de acuerdo a sus significado, inventamos verbos.

Por ejemplo: onda. MAs o menos conozco 15 significados para la misma palabra

Pendejo; hay "tipos o clases" de pendejo en México.

Habían oído el verbo "majar"?. O la palabra "pachaco".?

eso sería motivo de hilos muy particulares.

Volviendo al principio, coger sin duda es malo, aunque en ciertos lugares no lo es tanto. Por ejmplo, en el estado de Guerrero, se dice "quítate de la calle porque te va a pasar a traer el carro y te coje"

Pasar a traer: atropellar, cuando generalmente se usa para decir que alguien pasará por ti.

Te coje: te va a agarrar entre las ruedas.

Y no se digan los yucatecos: hablan entre maya y español. Pero eso también es objeto de otro hilo.


----------



## PaoPao

Cuchuflete, como siempre nos das para rato!!! jajajaja
Tengo una pregunta respecto a "whatever".  Entiendo que de mala manera significa "lo que sea"  o "Que mas da";  Si se usa separada "what ever"... tiene el mismo significado?


----------



## Bestsy62

Kevin R said:


> In my part of the UK, a fag is simply a cigarette and seldom used to mean a homosexual. "Pufter" or "Queer" are still commonly used here for a homosexual male (among many others!), the corresponding female term being a "Lesbo"


Hola 
Una semana leyendo y disfrutando....
Lesbo--->Lesbiana, tambien Tortillera y Bollera, no me pregunten por que


----------



## joseluisblanco

Gizmo77;835575 
 (Obviously metaphores like "Black&Decker" said:
			
		

> Gizmo77, hace mucho que no me reía así... lo de _Black&Decker_ no era needless to say, me parece un hallazgo, y los otros dos no los conocía y me parecen brillantes...
> Saludos


----------



## joseluisblanco

Gizmo77 said:


> (Spain)
> 
> (Obviously metaphores like "Black&Decker", taladro (drill) are needless to say)
> .


 Gizmo77, hace mucho que no me reía así... lo de _Black&Decker_ no era needless to say, me parece un hallazgo, y los otros dos no los conocía y me parecen brillantes...
Saludos


----------



## Joe4Ever1

Tomasoria said:


> Sara;
> 
> Soy español y es lo que he oido de los mejicanos...¿¿algún "guate" en el forum que nos resuelva la duda del GOGER??
> 
> Tomás


 

¿Por qué "Mejicanos"?  ¿Por qué NO "Mexicanos"?

Hee


----------



## harreaza

El término correcto es mexicanos (se los dice un venezolano). Y se dice "cuates", no "guates".


----------



## Aegla

Perdón si repito, no he leído los 374 posts...

Una aclaración, si bien es indiscutible el significado sexual de la palabra COGER en Argentina, también conocemos su otro significado, y si una persona con acento español dice "Cojo mis cosas y vamos" lo entendemos en su sentido "Busco mis cosas y vamos". Conclusión: si pueden evitar esta palabrita, mejor, pero si la usa un extranjero, sobre todo alguien de España, la situación queda salvada.

Un aporte. En Bolivia:
Tirar= acto sexual.
En su lugar se usa el verbo *botar*. Ej: Voy a botar la basura.
Creo que esto vale también para Perú.

Falda= skirt 
En Bolivia polleras son solamente las que usan las cholas (cholo= población de sangre mixta o mestiza. Definición de wikipedia). Referirse a una falda como una pollera es muy ofensivo para los no cholos. NUNCA confundan estos dos términos si están en ese país.

Saludos!


----------

